# Enermax Platimax Brennt!



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

In Enermax Platimax hat bei mir bei einem Kurzschluss nicht abgeschaltet! Mein Halbes Gehäuse plus Kabel sind verbrannt!!!!!!!!!!
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagetkhvjyum7w.jpg


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Joa, kann passieren bei der CWT Krätze, ist das selbe mit Corsair Netzteile und Co. Sind die Flachbandkabel original, denn die sehen mir sehr wie nachgekauft aus?
Außerdem gibt es keinen richtigen Kurzschlussschutz, da der Wiederstand auf 0 abfällt, daher greifen die nicht immer, doch dafür ist die OCP dar, die hat wohl schlimmeres verhindert oder ist es garnicht ausgegangen?

Gruß


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Joa, kann passieren bei der CWT Krätze, ist das selbe mit Corsair Netzteile und Co. Sind die Flachbandkabel original, denn die sehen mir sehr wie nachgekauft aus? Außerdem gibt es keinen richtigen Kurzschlussschutz, da der Wiederstand auf 0 abfällt, daher greifen die nicht immer, doch dafür ist die OCP dar, die hat wohl schlimmeres verhindert oder ist es garnicht ausgegangen?  Gruß


Ja die sind Original, waren beim Netzteil mit dabei.  Es ist dreimal aus und direkt wieder an gegangen und dann einfach an geblieben. Dann hat das Kabel gebrannt, und es ist hinten Rauch rausgekommen. Ich hab dann mit Nem Feurlöscher gelöscht und Stecker rausgezogen. Meine ganze Hardware ist im Arsch ......
So ein scheiß Enrmax Dreck!!!!!


----------



## oelkanne (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Enermax Support Kontaktieren. Bei solchen Schäden müssen sie in Haftung treten...


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Ach du kacke, haben nur die Festplattenkabel gebrannt? Weil dann würde der Fehler bei der 5 Volt DCtoDC Platine liegen, würde auch das an und ausschalten erklären, da der Stand By mit 5 Volt gespeist wird und wenn da Strom druff ist geht es an.
Wäre sehr interessant zu wissen warum das ganze passiert ist, ich würde aber an deiner Stelle direkt erstmal den Enermax Support anschreiben.



> Enermax Support Kontaktieren. Bei solchen Schäden müssen sie in Haftung treten...


Die müssten für garnichts in Haftung treten sofern die Garantiezeit abgelaufen ist, wenn noch Garantie drauf ist auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Summe! 
Denn nach der Garantiezeit kann das Netzteil Feuer speien, ist denen doch Völlig egal, schließlich ist ja die Garantie weg -> heißt, Gerät kann jederzeit Schaden nehmen auf Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

1. Warum ist der Thread bei Grafikkarten und nicht bei Netzteilen? 
2. Ich erkenne auf dem Foto sogut wie gar nichts.
3. Verallgemeinern kann man natürlich immer. Nur gäbe es die Firma Enermax längst nicht mehr wenn die Netzteile regelmäßig abbrennen würden.


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, die Molex Kabel und die SATA Kabel ! Ich verstehe nicht wie das Passieren kann, ich hab gerade Watchdogs gespielt als da passiert ist. Ich werde mal den Support anrufen und dann hier berichten! Sorry falsches Forum in der Aufregung gewählt!
Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



> 3. Verallgemeinern kann man natürlich immer. Nur gäbe es die Firma Enermax längst nicht mehr wenn die Netzteile regelmäßig abbrennen würden.


Das CWT die am schlechtesten Kalibrierten Schutzschaltungen hat ist jawohl bekannt, zudem lassen sie erst seit einem Jahr von CWT Fertigen und Enermax ist keine Firma sondern ein Label.



> Ich verstehe nicht wie das Passieren kann


Hast du alles nach Handbuch und Richtlinien angeschlossen? Also die Rails auf die Grafikkarte Verteilt?
Und auch wenn das jetzt lustig klingt, bei Netzteilen meine ich sowas ernst, die legen ein Handbuch nicht umsonst bei.

Weitere Frage, hast du das Platimax 1000 Watt?


----------



## orca113 (5. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> 1. Warum ist der Thread bei Grafikkarten und nicht bei Netzteilen? 2. Ich erkenne auf dem Foto sogut wie gar nichts. 3. Verallgemeinern kann man natürlich immer. Nur gäbe es die Firma Enermax längst nicht mehr wenn die Netzteile regelmäßig abbrennen würden.



Ich erkenne auch nix  was soll denn das überhaupt sein? Wenn sowas passiert fliegt doch dein FI oder die Sicherung des Zimmers mit raus.


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

Mein Netzteil ist gerade mal 2 Wochen alt. Mann kann Enermaxx noch nicht mal vom Handy anrufen , dann halt per Mail.
Grüße


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Weitere Frage, hast du das Platimax 1000 Watt?


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

Sicherung ist auch raus, aber wenn Plastik brennt, dann brennt es !

Ne, 750 Watt mit angeblich 4 Rails.
Grüße


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Heftig. 
Was für ein Löschmittel war im Feuerlöscher? 
Evtl. ist nicht alles im Eimer, wobei man durch Hinsehen natürlich nicht sagen kann, welchen elektrischen Schaden das Netzteil beim Ableben angerichtet hat.

Für eventuelle Garantieansprüche und die weitere Diskussion mit uns und dem Enermax-Support wären vernünftig ausgeleuchtete Fotos klasse...
Bilder sagen gewöhnlich mehr als 1000 Worte, aber nur, wenn man alles Wichtige erkennen kann .


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



> Ne, 750 Watt mit angeblich 4 Rails.
> Grüße



Es hat 4 Rails, hast du diese auch nach Handbuch genutzt?


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

Das war ein Handy Foto, das Leider etwas verwackelt ist. In dem Löscher war CO2. Grüße

Es war ein Kabel mit SATA und Molex und ein Kabel mit Grafikkarten Strom angeschlossen. Der Rest war ja schon fest montiert. Kann ich eigentlich das feuchte Netzteil wieder anfassen? Ist seit ca. 45 min ohne Strom.

   Grüße


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Bitte vermeide Doppelposts - unter deinen eigenen, verfassten Posts rechts unten gibt's dafür den Bearbeiten-Button.



			
				www.bvfa.de/de/61/mobile-loeschtechnik/feuerloescher/co2-loescher/ schrieb:
			
		

> Kohlendioxid löscht rückstandsfrei und ist elektrisch nicht leitend.


Wenn das ein CO2-Löscher war, düfte aber nichts an dem Rechner, auch nicht das Netzteil, Nass sein?!?


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Nein, Kondensatoren mindestens 24h entladen lassen, aber selbst dann gebe ich keine Garantie.

Co2 und Nass? WTF


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

pack es lieber noch nicht an.
ich weis grad nicht wie lange diverse Kondensatoren da noch Restenergie speichern.
mit nassen Netzteilen ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

Nein sorry ich meinte h2O also Wasser. Es war so ein billig Löscher aus dem Baumarkt. Also kann ich den PC nicht zum PC laden schleifen？
Grus 说


----------



## FTTH (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Ich habe vor vier Wochen ein neues Netzteil gekauft und war mir nicht sicher ob Platimax oder Dark Power Pro. Gut dass es kein Platimax wurde!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, Kondensatoren mindestens 24h entladen lassen, aber selbst dann gebe ich keine Garantie.  Co2 und Nass? WTF



Co2 hat die Eigenschaft zu vereisen wen es entspannt wird. Wenn er den Löscher also solange aufs Netzteil gehalten hat, das es weiß wurde, dann wird es auch nass (zumindest Feucht)


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2014)

Was leitet denn nicht? Dicke Gummi oder Lederhandschuhe wären vielleicht ne Möglichkeit.
Oder an der Heizung entladen?


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Nein sorry ich meinte h2O also Wasser. Es war so ein billig Löscher aus dem Baumarkt. Also kann ich den PC nicht zum PC laden schleifen？
> Grus 说


 
Wenn du so eine große und stabile Isolierfolie hast kannst du den ganzen Rechner da einpacken und weggschleifen oder mit Gummihandschuhen anfassen. Aber sicher ist sicher als warten 
Hast du die Grafikkarte eigentlich über zwei Rails oder eine einzige angeschlossen gehabt?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

wie gesagt, solange das NT noch durchwässert ist würde ich von dem Teil abstand halten.
das kann schon recht gefährlich sein.
sonst ruf am besten in deinem PC Laden an und schildern denen gerne mal den Fall.
Ich nehme mal an das du da auch das NT gekauft hast?


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Juni 2014)

Hm, als mir mein ASRock Z68 Pro3 kaputtgegangen ist (und eine Woche vorher der 2500K mit einem Hardcrash) ging der Rechner auch erst 2mal aus und an... Danach hat das Mainboard geknistert, es kam Rauch aus dem PC und ich musste per Hand die Steckdosenleise ausschalten. Der PC lief mit einem Celeron G1620 im Leerlauf. 

Nach der Begutachtung müsste ich feststellen dass die Spannungswandler gebrannt haben. Ob das jetzt am Netzteil (Corsair VX550W) lag? Bis heute lief es mit einem Athlon 64 X2, einem Core 2 Duo und dem E3-1230 v3 in Verbindung mit einer HD7970 GE und der Xeon in Verbindung mit einer GTX280 und der neuen R9 270 problemlos.


----------



## Keinmand (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

welche hardware war denn verbaut ?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2014)

Das NT stellt für eine Grafikkarte schon genug Strom auf einer Rail bereit (300Watt+ PCIe). 
Habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler, oder hat die OCP nicht gegriffen, dass bei 4KW der FI reinspringt?


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler, oder hat die OCP nicht gegriffen, dass bei 4KW der FI reinspringt?


 
Wenn das so sehr gebrannt hat hat da gar nix gegriffen 
Dass ein Rechner so abbrennt bei einer defekten Schutzschaltung..


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Eigentlich besitzt das Platimax einen ausreichenden Protection-IC, aber wer weiß ob CWT da was dran gedreht hat seitdem sie das Netzteil fremdfertigen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2014)

Ich frage mich nur weshalb es gebrannt hat,  man kann ja schonmal sagen, dass WatchDogs Netzteile/Das Gesamtsystem fordert, hatte ja letztens ein Liberty Probleme.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



eXquisite schrieb:


> ... Enermax ist keine Firma sondern ein Label.


 Sicher? 
Enermax
ENERMAX - About Us



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Eigentlich besitzt das Platimax einen  ausreichenden Protection-IC, aber wer weiß ob CWT da was dran gedreht  hat seitdem sie das Netzteil fremdfertigen.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es sich ein Auftragsfertiger leisten kann die qualitativen Vorgaben des Auftraggebers zu ignorieren.


----------



## Kondar (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Mir waren vor ~10 Jahren mehrere be Quiet NTs hochgegangen.
Hatte nur die NTs ersetzt bekommen (ein MoBo war mit draufgegangen).


----------



## EastCoast (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Sorry fürs , aber:



eXquisite schrieb:


> [...]und Enermax ist keine Firma sondern ein Label.



Selbstverständlich ist Enermax eine Firma/Unternehmen und zudem an der Börse notiert: Enermax
Also bitte nicht Firma und Hersteller verwechseln (wobei die wohl schon noch herstellen, nur eben keine NTs mehr). be Quiet z.B. ist ein Label (von Listan), aber nicht Enermax.


----------



## poiu (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Hi,

I kannst du weitere Fotos hochladen?

II melde dich bei Enermax und keine veränderungen am System durchführen!


----------



## Enermax-Support (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> In Enermax Platimax hat bei mir bei einem Kurzschluss nicht abgeschaltet! Mein Halbes Gehäuse plus Kabel sind verbrannt!!!!!!!!!!
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagetkhvjyum7w.jpg



Hallo sani1008,

würdest du dich bitte bei unserem technischen Support melden? Wir sollten umgehend klären, wie es zu diesem Brand gekommen ist. Dafür müssen wir aber miteinander kommunizieren. Wir brauchen weitergehende Informationen, um diesen Fall beurteilen zu können. Bitte schreibe uns eine Mail an support@enermax.de (Bitte unter Angabe deiner Telefonnummer, dann rufen wir dich zurück) oder melde dich morgen über die kostenlose Service-Hotline 0800-3637629 (Mo. - Fr. 8:30 bis 17:00 Uhr). 

Vielen Dank!

Benjamin


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

wenn du versuchen möchtest den kompletten schaden ersetzt zu bekommen (nicht nur das defekte nt) dann musst du stark aufpassen.
es kann durchaus sein das wenn du den rechner jetzt zu einem fachhändler bringst und am ende die geschichte durchklagen möchtest das du wichtige beweise für die klage vernichtest.
würde mich falls ein Rechtsstreit für dich in frage kommt auf jedenfall voher mit nem Anwalt unterhalten.
ich bezweifel nämlich auch das enermax dir den gesamten rechner bezahlen möchte.


----------



## sani1008 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

KABEL & ANSCHLÜSSE
Alle Sockel und Anschlüsse sind so entworfen, dass ein Anschluss in falscher Ausrichtung nahezu
unmöglich ist. Der Anschluss an die kompatiblen Sockel gestaltet sich leichtgängig und ohne größeren
Widerstand. Wenn Sie einen originalen ENERMAX Anschluss nicht auf Anhieb mit einer Komponente
verbinden können, überprüfen Sie bitte, ob Sie die richtige Ausrichtung gewählt haben. Versuchen Sie es
keinesfalls mit Gewalt! Verändern Sie nicht die Anschlüsse! Dies könnte das Netzteil beschädigen und hat
das Erlöschen der Garantie zur Folge!
Folgende Grafik illustriert das Layout der modularen Sockel und deren DC Leitungsverteilung.
(EPM500AWT / EPM600AWT)
Schwarze 5-Pin Sockel
Schwarze Sockel (3.3V/5V/12V) für modulare
Kabel der Laufwerke (HDD, ODD) oder
Peripheriegeräte.
Rote 12-Pin Sockel
Rote Sockel (12V) für modulare Kabel der
Grafikkarten, CPUs oder RAM.
(EPM750AWT / EPM850EWT)
Rote 12-Pin Sockel
Rote Sockel (12V) für modulare Kabel der
Grafikkarten, CPUs oder RAM.
Schwarze 5-Pin Sockel
Schwarze Sockel (3.3V/5V/12V) für
modulare Kabel der Laufwerke (HDD, ODD)
oder Peripheriegeräte.
* Dieses Netzteil besitzt eine Überstromsicherung (OCP) auf jeder einzelnen 12V-Leitung. Wenn zu viele
Komponenten an einer 12V-Leitung angeschlossen werden, kann es zur Auslösung der Überstromsicherung
kommen. Daher achten Sie bitte auf eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Komponenten auf die einzelnen
12V-Leitungen, um optimale Stabilität und Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.
@Exquisite Also wie soll man hier was falsch verkabeln? Ich hab nur zwei HDD und ein Graka Kabel, ich denke da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 
@Enermax Ich habe euch ne Mail geschrieben, der PC ist beim Händler und wird zu euch geschickt. Ich hoffe wir werden uns einig und ihr ersetzt mir die Hardware.
Gruss


----------



## Enermax-Support (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> @Enermax Ich habe euch ne Mail geschrieben, der PC ist beim Händler und wird zu euch geschickt. Ich hoffe wir werden uns einig und ihr ersetzt mir die Hardware.
> Gruss


 
Hallo sani1008,

wir haben keine Mail bekommen bislang. Könntest du bitte prüfen, ob du die E-Mail-Adresse richtig geschrieben hast? Hast du eine Fehlermeldung bekommen? Probiere es im Zweifel auch noch einmal über das Support-Formular auf ENERMAX.DE - STARTSEITE. Darüber kannst du auch Rechnungskopie sowie Fotos hochladen.

Vielen Dank!

Benjamin


----------



## Stern1710 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



> @Enermax Ich habe euch ne Mail geschrieben, der PC ist beim Händler und wird zu euch geschickt. Ich hoffe wir werden uns einig und ihr ersetzt mir die Hardware.
> Gruss



Sorry dass das jetzt ordentlich Off-Topic wird, aber ich glaube nicht, das Enermx dir das gesammte System ersetzten wird, sondern nur das Netzteil. Schließlich kann der Kurzschluss durch eine fehlerhafte Verkabelung entstanden sein (--> von dir zerstörte Isolierung --> Der Draht hat halt genau heute erst Kurzgeschlossen) und dann liegt die Schuld auch nicht bei Enermax.
Aber lieber mal abwarten und Tee trinken 

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Schließlich kann der Kurzschluss durch eine fehlerhafte Verkabelung entstanden sein


Kann, muss nicht. Kann aber auch sein, dass irgendwas am Netzteil kaputt war und daher irgendwas nicht so war, wie es eigentlich hätte sein sollen.

Das vom sani1008 beschriebene Verhalten schaut schon danach aus, dass irgendwas nicht so war, wie es sollte...



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Aber lieber mal abwarten und Tee trinken


 korrekt, abwarten, Tee rauchen und hoffen, dass für sani1008 alles gut wird...


----------



## sani1008 (6. Juni 2014)

@ Enermax Mail ist raus jetzt mit richtiger Mail Adresse  
@Stefan Ich denke auch das abwarten die beste Lösung ist. Außerdem ist es nicht schwer ein Netzteil anzuschließen 😄
Grüße


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Die Leute bei Enermax sind sehr kulant und ehrlich.
Die checken das und werden dir dann mitteilen was die Ursache war und helfen dir dann.
Wird also schon klappen und viel Glück für dich.


----------



## Icephoen1x (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

D.h. es wird keine weiteren Bilder mehr geben auf denen man genaueres erkennen kann? Hab sowas bis jetzt nie erlebt. Einmal ist ein elko geplatzt und einmal hatte ich nen kurzen im billig nt von meinem aldi pc. Beide male hat nix gebrannt.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Halte uns mal auf dem laufenden was aus dem ganzen wird.


----------



## sani1008 (6. Juni 2014)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Maqama (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Icephoen1x schrieb:


> D.h. es wird keine weiteren Bilder mehr geben auf denen man genaueres erkennen kann? Hab sowas bis jetzt nie erlebt. Einmal ist ein elko geplatzt und einmal hatte ich nen kurzen im billig nt von meinem aldi pc. Beide male hat nix gebrannt.


 
Das würde mich ja auch mal interessieren.
Bin jetzt seit einem Jahr in einer Firma, in dieser zeit sind schon mehrere uralte billig LC Power abgeraucht, aber nie hat eins gebrannt


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

@sani1008: beachte bitte, dass du dir zukünftig erst eine Einverständnis deines Gegenübers (Enermax) einholst, bevor du privaten Schriftverkehr hier im Forum veröffentlichst. 

Grundlagen sind Punkt 4.1 unserer Forenregeln:


Spoiler



*4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte* 
 Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten: 


Rechtswidrige Inhalte (Handlungen des Nutzers selbst oder  Informationen über Dritte) und Links oder andere Verweise darauf,  insbesondere Inhalte die den Krieg verherrlichen, die Menschenwürde  verletzen oder in sonstiger Weise Rechte (auch vertragliche) verletzten  sind untersagt und werden grundsätzlich aus dem öffentlichen Raum  entfernt.
Diskussionen über Medien mit verfassungswidrigen,  volksverhetzenden, rassistischen, pornografischen Inhalten oder solche,  die eine Anleitung für Straftaten darstellen.
Diskussionen über  Betäubungsmittel, Alkoholexzesse oder sonstige Drogen sind zu  unterlassen, soweit aus der Diskussion eine Verharmlosung,  Verherrlichung, Anpreisung oder der eigene Besitz/Konsum hervorgehen.  Diskussionen aus denen lediglich der Besitz oder nicht-exzessive Konsum  von alkoholhaltigen Getränken hervorgeht, sind gestattet.
Sexistische Äußerungen
Radikale  Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse Anschauungen und  anderweitige Freiheiten oder Grundrechte Dritter gerichtet sind.
*Bereitstellung  oder Veröffentlichung personenbezogener Daten, persönlicher  Nachrichten, E-Mails, Logfiles, Bildern oder Videos oder anderer  privater Informationen von oder über Mitglieder des Forums oder anderen  Personen ohne deren ausdrückliche Zustimmung.*
Software zur Gewinnung solcher Informationen (Hijacker, Spionage-Tools)
Kauf/Verkauf von Spiele-Accounts
Individuelle,  auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene Rechtsberatung. Allgemeine  Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind erlaubt.
Psychologische Beratung
Medizinische Beratung


----------



## sani1008 (6. Juni 2014)

Sorry frage gleich mal nach.


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Kein Problem, noch hast du ja keine heiklen (d.h. explizit an dich gerichtete) Inhalte ungefragt veröffentlicht. Daher die Info, dass du im weiteren Verlauf einfach kurz nachfragst.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es sich ein Auftragsfertiger leisten kann die qualitativen Vorgaben des Auftraggebers zu ignorieren.



Tja und ich denke das wird spätestens jetzt unter die Lupe genommen 

Wobei man aber auch dazu sagen muss, es kommt immer mal zu irgendwelchen Ausfällen. Der Mensch ist leider noch nicht in der Lage zu 100% alles richtig zu machen ...

Sannie da drück ich dir mal die Daumen das du deinen entstandenen Schaden ersetzt bekommst.
Krasse Sache ... Hätte ich bei Enermax niemals gedacht, aber der Teufel steckt ja bekanntlich immer im Detail.

Die Platimax Geräte haben ja leider den Ruf das die Kurzschlusssicherung bei einiges Geräten Probleme macht und ich denke dein Fall wird da endlich mal Licht ins dunkle bringen und den Saftladen CWT endlich mal dazu bewegen wenigstens die Schutzschaltungen zu Testen bevor die Geräte deren "Hallen" verlassen ...

Wobei ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Namenhafte Firmen, ihre Netzteile bei diesem Fragwürdigen Auftragsfertiger produzieren lassen ... Ein Image lässt sich auch mit Geld nicht wieder aufpeppeln


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Hab gerade folgende Mail von Enermax erhalten :
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> ...


 
Du solltest deinen Realnamen entfernen.
Außerdem reicht es wenn du kurz informierst wie es aussieht. 
Details musst du nicht nennen. Die sollten zwischen dir und Enermax verbleiben.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wobei ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Namenhafte Firmen, ihre Netzteile bei diesem Fragwürdigen Auftragsfertiger produzieren lassen ... Ein Image lässt sich auch mit Geld nicht wieder aufpeppeln


 
 Aus Kostengründen halt.  Von der Technik her, wären Netzteile möglich, welche eine Ewigkeit durchhalten.

 Siehe auch Obsoleszenz.


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. Juni 2014)

Halten Kondensatoren auch eine Ewigkeit?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Den meisten Usern ist das Netzteil halt völlig gleichgültig. Die kaufen was günstig ist.
Ist leider ein Problem aber das kriegst du aus den Köpfen der Leute halt nicht heraus.



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Halten Kondensatoren auch eine Ewigkeit?



Nein. Die altern selbst dann wenn du das Netzteil nur im Schrank liegen hast.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aus Kostengründen halt.  Von der Technik her, wären Netzteile möglich, welche eine Ewigkeit durchhalten.
> 
> Siehe auch Obsoleszenz.



Ja von mir aus. Aber mir geht in diesem Fall ums Prinzip. Sowas geht immer auf kosten der User. Wir sind dann die jenigen die auf der Sch**** sitzen bleiben. Wir sind dann diejenigen die von ihrer doch schon beschnittenen Zeit wieder was abzwacken müssen um die Wege zu gehen den Sachverhalt zu klären(Welcher in gerade diesem Fall ohne Rechner noch schwieriger werden kann). Danach ist aber immer noch nicht gesagt das alle in geregelten Bahnen läuft ... Kannst mir folgen ???

Was ich damit sagen will, ist das eine Frechheit und Usern gegenüber ist, Netzteil für teuer Geld (und das Platimx iss teuer) zu verkaufen, welche von Fragwürdigen und mit schlechtem Ruf behangenen Auftragsfertigen gefertig werden.
Bei dem Preis verlange ich einfach ein EINWANDFREIES Produkt wo ich keine Abstriche machen muss ... Sowas wie in diesem Fall hier *DARF GANZ EINFACH NICHT PASSIEREN*

Was wäre wenn er nicht Zuhause gewesen wäre und der Rechner noch gelaufen wäre ??? Bei einem solchen Netzteil bei dem Preis vertraue ich dem Gerät. Das darf ich ja wohl auch, wenn ich so viel Geld dafür Investiert habe .. Oder etwa nicht ???


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Natürlich hast du Recht aber bevor du jetzt hier vorverurteilst sollte erst mal geklärt werden was überhaupt passiert ist.
Dazu muss Enermax den Rechner untersuchen. Vorher ein Urteil zu fällen halte ich für verfrüht.
Vielleicht ist es ein Defekt der eigentlich auch nicht vorkommt. Der aber passiert ist weil mehrere unglückliche Umstände zusammengekommen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Halten Kondensatoren auch eine Ewigkeit?


 
 Nein, eine Ewigkeit halten sie nicht. 

 Aber durch einen durchdachte Auswahl der Materialien, bzw. der Dimensionierung
 wäre eine Laufzeit von 10-15 Jahren problemlos möglich.


----------



## Maqama (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, eine Ewigkeit halten sie nicht.
> 
> Aber durch einen durchdachte Auswahl der Materialien, bzw. der Dimensionierung
> wäre eine Laufzeit von 10-15 Jahren problemlos möglich.


 
Bei meinem ca. 4 Jahre altem P7 wird mir ja auch schon dazu geraten es auszutauschen.
Ist bei netzteilen wohl so, egal wie viel man(n) investiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Siehe auch Obsoleszenz.


 Geht der Blödsinn schon wieder los? Das mag bei Druckern so sein, ist aber nicht überall so.

Nicht immer aus allem und jedem 'ne Verschwörungstheorie basteln, wenn man das ganze auch mit Inkompetenz erklären kann. Und wenn man mal mit chinesen zusammengearbeitet hat oder mit jemandem geredet hat, der mit Chinesen zusammenarbeitet, kann einem nur ANgst und Bange werden....

Dazu: Schau dir mal die Preise von Waschmaschinen an. Einfachste Modelle von 'Namhaften Herstellern' und dann Miele.
Die billigste Miele Waschmaschiene fängt bei etwa 800€ an. Die billigste Bosch/Siemens bei 300€...
Und wofür ist Miele bekannt??

Oder schau dir mal den Preis von Fernsehern an. Zu meiner Kindheit hat so ein durchschnittliches Gerät ohne irgendwelche sonderbaren Funktionen ein halbes Monatsgehalt verschlungen, bei 26" DIagonale (allerdings 4:3). Und jetzt schau mal, was vergleichbare Geräte kosten.
Richtig: einen Bruchteil davon...
Logisch, dass die auch nicht mehr ganz so lange halten, oder?


----------



## facehugger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> wäre eine Laufzeit von 10-15 Jahren problemlos möglich.


Heutzutage darf/soll doch nix ewig halten. Nur so funktioniert Kapitalismus, geht das endlich in eure Köppe rein Ziel ist es doch, mit dem geringst möglichen Aufwand den größtmöglichen Profit zu erwirtschaften 

Das heißt, man lässt halt dort fertigen, wo es am billigsten geht. Dann hofft man, das die Garantiedauer "überstanden" wird und den Rest frisst die Katz...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Maqama schrieb:


> Bei meinem ca. 4 Jahre altem P7 wird mir ja auch schon dazu geraten es auszutauschen.
> Ist bei netzteilen wohl so, egal wie viel man(n) investiert.


 
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle ausbauen, in den Garten bringen und dann kontrolliert sprengen. 
Ist besser als wenns dir bei laufenden Betrieb im Rechner um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber durch einen durchdachte Auswahl der Materialien, bzw. der Dimensionierung
> wäre eine Laufzeit von 10-15 Jahren problemlos möglich.


 Nein, wäre es nicht (mehr).

Weil du einfach mal die ganzen Stromsparmechanismen ausgeblendet hast, die AUswirkungen auf das Netzteil und so weiter.

Früher hat man im ATX Format 150-230W Netzteile gehabt. Der REchner hat etwa 20-50W, High End Rechner vielleicht auch mal 75W verbraucht. Die Leistungsaufnahme war recht konstant, fast schon ein Ohmscher Verbraucher.

Und jetzt schau mal, wie es heute aussieht. Da hast binnen einer Sekunde teilweise mehrere Schwankungen von richtig dicken Verbrauchern. Wenn so eine R9-290 in einigen Sekunden einige male vom Idle auf Vollast schaltet, genau wie die dran hängende Haswell CPU, ist das weniger witzig für ein Netzteil bzw die drin vorkommenden Kondensatoren... 

Dazu: 
Heute sind Größen von etwa 500W üblich.
Früher sind Grö0en von etwa 200W (+/-50W) üblich gewesen. EInige Rechner hatten sogar nur 90W Netzteile.

Sorry, aber die Zeiten in denen Hardware unkaputtbar waren, sind vorbei. Zumal die ELko Hersteller selbst bei den guten Modellen sagen, dass die maximal 15 Jahre lang leben...


----------



## Maqama (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle ausbauen, in den Garten bringen und dann kontrolliert sprengen.
> Ist besser als wenns dir bei laufenden Betrieb im Rechner um die Ohren fliegt.


 
Meinste des fliegt mir um die Ohren? Ist ja kein Enermax Platimax 

Ne im Ernst, ich dachte das da "bloß" die Ausgangsspannungen schlechter werden.
Schließlich sollten doch eig. alle Schutzschlatungen da sein und 6 x 20A  12V Rails sollten auch passen.

Überlege aber selber eventuell gegen P10 550W oder das im September erscheinende E10 zu tauschen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu: Schau dir mal die Preise von Waschmaschinen an. Einfachste Modelle von 'Namhaften Herstellern' und dann Miele.
> Die billigste Miele Waschmaschiene fängt bei etwa 800€ an. Die billigste Bosch/Siemens bei 300€...
> Und wofür ist Miele bekannt??


 
 Dann schaue Dir mal die Waschmaschinen genauer an,

 dann würde Dir auffallen, dass seit etwa 10 Jahren alle die gleichen Komponenten verbauen. 

 Und lege Dir mal einen freundlicheren Umgangston an,
 so wie Du hier postet, bekommt jeder den Eindruck,
 für Dich sind alle anderen User totale Vollidioten.


----------



## facehugger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> so wie Du hier postet, bekommt jeder den Eindruck,
> für Dich sind alle anderen User totale Vollidioten.


Willkommen in Stefan`s Welt 

*@TE:* halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden, wie die Sache ausgeht. Als mein Seasonic X560 in Rauch aufgegangen war, habe ich innerhalb einer Woche sehr anständigen/neuen Ersatz bekommen. Obwohl ich nicht Erstkäufer war! Ich hoffe, bei dir läuft es ähnlich gut. Allerdings lebte bei mir der Rest des PC`s noch...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Maqama schrieb:


> Meinste des fliegt mir um die Ohren? Ist ja kein Enermax Platimax
> 
> Ne im Ernst, ich dachte das da "bloß" die Ausgangsspannungen schlechter werden.
> Schließlich sollten doch eig. alle Schutzschlatungen da sein und 6 x 20A  12V Rails sollten auch passen.
> ...


 
Die P7 neigen dazu plötzlich die Grätsche zu machen. Da fliegt dir dann der Primärkreis um die Ohren. Das knallt dann gewaltig.
Dazu ist die Railverteilung beim P7 nicht das Wahre.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann schaue Dir mal die Waschmaschinen genauer an,
> 
> dann würde Dir auffallen, dass seit etwa 10 Jahren alle die gleichen Komponenten verbauen.



Willst du jetzt echt Waschmaschinen mit PC Netzteile vergleichen?


----------



## facehugger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die P7 neigen dazu plötzlich die Grätsche zu machen. Da fliegt dir dann der Primärkreis um die Ohren. Das knallt dann gewaltig.
> Dazu ist die Railverteilung beim P7 nicht das Wahre.


Pssst, wir sind eh als NT-Mafia bekannt. BeQuiet bezahlt uns ja auch recht gut, dafür das wir unbedarften Usern nur zu E9/P10-Trafo`s raten und alles andere als Brandbeschleuniger bezeichnen...

Mein Bugatti will mal wieder kurz gestreichelt werden, bin gleich wieder da

Gruß


----------



## Maqama (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Pssst, wir sind eh als NT-Mafia bekannt. BeQuiet bezahlt uns ja auch recht gut, dafür das wir unbedarften Usern nur zu E9/P10-Trafo`s raten und alles andere als Brandbeschleuniger bezeichnen...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich empfehle auch nur Beqiet Netzteile, wohin soll ich meine Kontodaten schicken?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt echt Waschmaschinen mit PC Netzteile vergleichen?


 
 Nein, dass möchte ich nicht. 

 Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen,

 dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, techn. Komponenten zu verbauen,
 welche 10 Jahre oder länger durchhalten,
 auch bei wechselnden Lastzuständen,
 ohne den Geist aufzugeben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, dass möchte ich nicht.
> 
> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen,
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Frage des Geldes.
Theoretisch könntest du ein Auto bauen das nicht kaputt geht -- als Beispiel. Aber das wäre dann so teuer dass es sich niemand leisten kann.
Das gleiche kannst du in etwa auch bei Netzteilen sagen. Klar könnte man Kondensatoren so auswählen und die Platine so konstruieren und die Kühlung so auslegen dass das Netzteil die nächsten 30 Jahren läuft. Aber das kann sich dann niemand leisten weil du ab einem gewissen Punkt sehr viel mehr investieren muss um ein klein wenig besser zu werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, dass möchte ich nicht.
> 
> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen,
> 
> ...


Ja, könnte man.

Dann würde ein 550W Netzteil so 250-300€ kosten.
Aktuell liegen 'normale' Geräte bei 60-85€


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, könnte man.
> 
> Dann würde ein 550W Netzteil so 250-300€ kosten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Natürlich. Das Netzteil selbst in der Fertigung kostet nur ein Bruchteil dessen was es schließlich im Handel kostet.
Ist bei iPhones ja auch nicht anders.  

Bloß ist der User nicht bereit für ein Netzteil das 500 watt leistet 300€ auf den Tisch zu legen wenn eins leistungsgleiches nur 60€ kostet.
Und du weißt ja wie knauserig die Leute bei Netzteilen sind. Da wird für 600€ eine Grafikkarte gekauft aber das 50€ Netzteil muss dann reichen.


----------



## facehugger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bloß ist der User nicht bereit für ein Netzteil das 500 watt leistet 300€ auf den Tisch zu legen wenn eins leistungsgleiches nur 60€ kostet.
> Und du weißt ja wie knauserig die Leute bei Netzteilen sind. Da wird für 600€ eine Grafikkarte gekauft aber das 50€ Netzteil muss dann reichen.


60 Taler für den Trafo, bist du verrückt? Dann reichts ja nicht mehr für die GTX780Ti/Titan Black oder R9 290X

Gruß


----------



## FTTH (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



> Ist bei iPhones ja auch nicht anders.


Und allen anderen teuren Smartphones.


----------



## Maqama (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> 60 Taler für den Trafo, bist du verrückt? Dann reichts ja nicht mehr für die GTX780Ti/Titan Black oder R9 290X
> 
> Gruß


 
60Taler? Viel zu viel.

MS-Tech MS-N850VAL Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das hier tuts auch, kannste sogar 2 Titan mit betreiben, besser geht ja wohl nicht!

*ironie off


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Dürfe ich bitten die Diskussion hier nicht zu weit abschweifen zu lassen und einfach abzuwarten, was der TE demnächst neues zu berichten hat?


----------



## facehugger (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dürfe ich bitten die Diskussion hier nicht zu weit abschweifen zu lassen und einfach abzuwarten, was der TE demnächst neues zu berichten hat?


Machen wir, lieber Herr Mod (ich für meinen Teil zumindest ab jetzt). Ich finde es auch gut, das du hier erstmal ohne Verwarnungen/Karten um "zurück zur Sache" bittest. Da könnten sich manche deiner Kollegen eine Scheibe von abschneiden...

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dürfe ich bitten die Diskussion hier nicht zu weit abschweifen zu lassen und einfach abzuwarten, was der TE demnächst neues zu berichten hat?


 
 Selbstverständlich. 

 Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Netzteilanbieter: E-H - Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014

Habe mal ne Seite zu Toms Hardware verlinkt, laut dieser das Platimax von Enermax selber gefertigt wird. Aber in wie weit das noch stimmt ist auch fraglich.

Muss man mit einem Platimax jetzt Angst haben ? Habe mir vor Kurzem das Platimax mit 600 Watt gekauft und bin dabei von der gewohnten Enermax Qualität ausgegangen, eigentlich eine Frechheit 

was die machen sollte es tatsächlich so sein.

Naja werde mit nächste Woche mal einen von diesen hier kaufen,ABC Pulverlöscher mit Manometer Feuerlöscher 6 kg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt sicher ist sicher


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Naja werde mit nächste Woche mal einen von diesen hier kaufen,ABC Pulverlöscher mit Manometer Feuerlöscher 6 kg: Amazon.de: Baumarkt sicher ist sicher



Besser wäre es doch, wenn Enermax einen 30€ Gutschein für den Baumarkt deiner Wahl bei dem Kauf eines Platimax Netzteils oben drauf legt


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Besser wäre es doch, wenn Enermax einen 30€ Gutschein für den Baumarkt deiner Wahl bei dem Kauf eines Platimax Netzteils oben drauf legt


 
Angeblich gibt es bei Enermax bald neue Versionen des Netzteils.
Kostet dann 50€ mehr aber dafür ist eine automatische Feuerlöschanlage eingebaut. 
Die Junge vom Berliner Flughafen haben die verbaut.


----------



## FTTH (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



> Habe mal ne Seite zu Toms Hardware verlinkt, laut dieser das Platimax von Enermax selber gefertigt wird. Aber in wie weit das noch stimmt ist auch fraglich.


Das wurde auch erst vor kurzem bekannt. Noch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Dann gibt es irgendwie keine guten Netzteile, mein Dark Power P8 hat nach 10 Monaten seltsame Geräusche gemacht und wurde jedoch vom Be Quiet Support innerhalb von 4 Tagen ausgetauscht.

Soll ich eurer Meinung nach mein 4 Monate altes Platimax rausschmeissen und durch ein Dark Power P 10 550Watt ersetzen ?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Soll ich eurer Meinung nach mein 4 Monate altes Platimax rausschmeissen und durch ein Dark Power P 10 550Watt ersetzen ?


 
Das gehört zwar absolut nicht in den Thread, aber ich denke eine noch heiklere Frage, hättest du bei dem ohnehin heiklem Thema nicht stellen können ^^

Ich denke das war ein Ausrutscher(sowas kommt bei fragwürdigen Auftragsfertigern eben vor und nennt man kalkuliertes Risiko^^). Ich würde noch warten was hierbei rauskommt bzw ans Licht kommt und danach entscheiden. Ich denke die paar Tage machen hier den Bock nicht Fett


----------



## Xcravier (9. Juni 2014)

Merkt ihr eigentlich, dass ihr schon wieder vom Thema abschweift und ein bisschen Rumpelkammermäßig "rumspammt"  ?
Ich glaube wenn ihr so weiter macht wird der Thread bald von einem Mod zugemacht (es gab ja schon eine Aufforderung in diesem Thread nicht mehr so viel Off-Topic zu posten), und mich interessiert wie die Geschichte weitergeht 

Ich hoffe das zählt jetzt nicht auch als Off-Topic/Spam


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken. Das Enermax wird schon laufen und kaputt gehen kann alles mal.


----------



## sani1008 (13. Juni 2014)

Also, Enermax hat mich jetzt angeschrieben und mir mitgeteilt  das die Schutzschaltungen im Netzteil alle Funktionieren , 😒. Sie werden jetzt noch das System testen. 
Gruß


----------



## Maqama (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Also, Enermax hat mich jetzt angeschrieben und mir mitgeteilt  das die Schutzschaltungen im Netzteil alle Funktionieren , 😒. Sie werden jetzt noch das System testen.
> Gruß


 
Wenn alles funktioniert hätte, dann hätte doch nichts brennen dürfen, oder?


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Natürlich kann da was brennen, stell dir vor du hast nen Kurzschluss, bisschen an Physik wieder zurückerinnern -> Wiederstand = 0, was passiert bei einer Grafikkarte unter Vollast? Wiederstand sinkt, wie soll das Netzteil das differenzieren?
Und wenn das genau in so einem Moment passiert, und eine Lötstelle in der z.B. HDD anfängt zu brennen, dann glüht diese normal schnell durch und gut ist, aber was wenn sich das Feuer ausbreitet, weil unglücklicherweise ein Plastikteil daneben hängt?

Gruß


----------



## sani1008 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*

Also, ich habe heute Nachmittag ein wirkliche nettes Gespräch mit Enermax geführt. Also, das System hat heute scheinbar wieder funktioniert (bis zum Windows Log in Screen hochgefahren). Sie werden jetzt am Montag mein Netzteil mal an einer Chroma einem Langzeittest unterziehen. Der Support kümmert sich wirklich mit viel Mühe. Wenn alles gut läuft hat mein PC das Wasser überlebt. Sobald ich von Enermax noch News höre werde ich mich umgehend hier im Forum melden. Der Enermax Support ist aber echt bisher der beste den ich bei einem Hersteller erlebt habe!!
Grüße


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe heute Nachmittag ein wirkliche nettes Gespräch mit Enermax geführt. Also, das System hat heute scheinbar wieder funktioniert (bis zum Windows Log in Screen hochgefahren). Sie werden jetzt am Montag mein Netzteil mal an einer Chroma einem Langzeittest unterziehen. Der Support kümmert sich wirklich mit viel Mühe. Wenn alles gut läuft hat mein PC das Wasser überlebt. Sobald ich von Enermax noch News höre werde ich mich umgehend hier im Forum melden. Der Enermax Support ist aber echt bisher der beste den ich bei einem Hersteller erlebt habe!!
> Grüße



Also dann mal wirklich Daumen hoch. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber in diesem Fall freut mich das für dich und ich muss dazu ebenfalls ein Lob an Enermax aussprechen. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, habt ihr keinen guten, sondern einen spitzen Support. Auch das ihr euch dahinter klemmt und den Rechner testet um den Fehler zu finden find ich klasse 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt dem Übeltäter auf die Schliche kommen um es für die Zukunft zu verhindern. Bei diesem komplexen Schaltungen hängt nunmal der Teufel im Detail 

Evtl kann man ja auch mal darüber nachdenken, den Auftragsfertiger (egal ob jetzt Schuld oder nicht) zu wechseln um damit die Netzteile im früheren Glanz erstrahlen zu lassen


----------



## facehugger (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe heute Nachmittag ein wirkliche nettes Gespräch mit Enermax geführt. Also, das System hat heute scheinbar wieder funktioniert (bis zum Windows Log in Screen hochgefahren). Sie werden jetzt am Montag mein Netzteil mal an einer Chroma einem Langzeittest unterziehen. Der Support kümmert sich wirklich mit viel Mühe. Wenn alles gut läuft hat mein PC das Wasser überlebt. Sobald ich von Enermax noch News höre werde ich mich umgehend hier im Forum melden. Der Enermax Support ist aber echt bisher der beste den ich bei einem Hersteller erlebt habe!!


Klingt doch sehr gut Find ich klasse, das die jetzt anscheinend auch der Ehrgeiz gepackt hat und auf der Suche nach dem Fehlerteufel sind. Ich bleib auf jeden Fall weiter dran und wünsch dir, das die Sache schnellstmöglich in deinem Sinne geregelt wird...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



sani1008 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe heute Nachmittag ein wirkliche nettes Gespräch mit Enermax geführt. Also, das System hat heute scheinbar wieder funktioniert (bis zum Windows Log in Screen hochgefahren). Sie werden jetzt am Montag mein Netzteil mal an einer Chroma einem Langzeittest unterziehen. Der Support kümmert sich wirklich mit viel Mühe. Wenn alles gut läuft hat mein PC das Wasser überlebt. Sobald ich von Enermax noch News höre werde ich mich umgehend hier im Forum melden. Der Enermax Support ist aber echt bisher der beste den ich bei einem Hersteller erlebt habe!!
> Grüße



Ja. Die von Enermax sind schon sehr gut.
Seasonic und BeQuiet haben ebenfalls einen sehr guten Kundenservice.

Corsair hat gar keinen Kundenservice.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2014)

Corsair ist nicht Thema des Threads. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2014)

Das wird hier langsam offtopic, aber ihr habt recht vielleicht merken die das wenn deren scheiß keiner mehr kauft.

Ich hab sowieso schon lange den neindruck gehabt das die von ihren Namen aus SDR/DDR I RAM Zeiten leben.

aber ihr könnt ja den nwieder beleben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/215117-hallo-corsair-lebt-ihr-noch-alle.html

UPS sorry Pokerclock


----------



## sani1008 (20. Juni 2014)

So, ich habe gerade das System mit defekter Grafikkarte und der Bemerkung das nun alles in Ordnung sei bekommen. Mir wurde die defekte Grafikkarte nicht ersetzt weil das Netzteil angeblich funktionieren sollte. Als ich dann einen eigenen Kurzschlusstest gestartet habe ist das herausgekommen :https://www.dropbox.com/s/zxy894h9vu8nyqi/Enermax.mp4

Ich schicke das Netzteil morgen nochmal zu Enermax........
Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2014)

Das ist interessant. Da solltest ev. mal mit jemanden sprechen, der sich mit dieser Sache wirklich auskennt...


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert das Video leider nicht mehr, aber ich habs gesehen als es noch ging. Kannst du das bei youtube hochladen oder so? Dein zweite Video funktioniert allerdings, vielleicht kannst du das auch nochmal hier posten


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juni 2014)

> So, ich habe gerade das System mit defekter Grafikkarte und der  Bemerkung das nun alles in Ordnung sei bekommen. Mir wurde die defekte  Grafikkarte nicht ersetzt weil das Netzteil angeblich funktionieren  sollte. Als ich dann einen eigenen Kurzschlusstest gestartet habe ist  das herausgekommen :https://www.dropbox.com/s/zxy894h9vu8nyqi/Enermax.mp4


*klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enermax.mp4
Die Datei wird hochgeladen ...

Immer noch? is doch schon fast ne stunde her.


----------



## sani1008 (20. Juni 2014)

So, hier nochmal das sollte jetzt funktionieren :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqz6zl8lpr2hj5e/IMG_0849.MOV
Gruß


----------



## FTTH (20. Juni 2014)

Video Läuft. 


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqz6zl8lpr2hj5e/IMG_0849.MOV


Da kann man direkt riechen wie gut es funktioniert!


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juni 2014)

> So, hier nochmal das sollte jetzt funktionieren :
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqz6zl8lpr2hj5e/IMG_0849.MOV
> Gruß


Jop, geht. 

Aber das ist schon böse. Hab ich das richtig gesehen? Als du den präparierten Stecker angeschlossen hast ging das NT aus (kurzschlusssicherung). Dann wieder den Power-Button gedrück und es lief einfach an und lief und lief? 

Was in eigener Sache, @ jemand der sich auskennt. Wie gut sind die EVGA NT?
Meins funzt was kurzschlusssicherung angeht nämlich eins a, das startet erst garnicht wenn ein Fehlerstrom oder irgendsowas vorhanden ist. Hab ich beim defekten DVD Laufwerk mitbekommen. DVD Laufwerk ab, NT ging. DVD Laufwerk wieder dran, NT startet erst garnicht.


----------



## sani1008 (20. Juni 2014)

Das Netzteil ist von alleine wieder an gegangen, ich hab da nichts gedrückt!
Gruß


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juni 2014)

> Das Netzteil ist von alleine wieder an gegangen, ich hab da nichts gedrückt!
> Gruß


WTF  

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal versuchen Kontakt mit Enermax aufzunehmen und das ganze Teil gegen den Kaufpreis umtauschen wollen, zumindest versuchen.
Ich würd gern mal wissen was die dann da bei sich getestet haben, angeblich.

*Edit:*

Achja, mein beileid wegen der Graka.


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Juni 2014)

@Flexist,  sowas kann jedem passieren

Habe ebenfalls das 750G und es hat schutzschaltungen, die es vor genau sowas schützen soll. Meins hat die selbe Funktion ist eine HW defekt geht es nicth an. Genauso wenig wie wenn zu wenig abnehmer da sind d.h. es würde wenn ich es kurzschließe nicht einmal angehen. Ich muss erst Abnehmer anschließen damit es rennt


----------



## Shadow Complex (20. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gw2L5iQQtY&feature=player_detailpage

Leeres Blabla?


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juni 2014)

> @Flexist,  sowas kann jedem passieren
> 
> Habe ebenfalls das 750G und es hat schutzschaltungen, die es vor genau  sowas schützen soll. Meins hat die selbe Funktion ist eine HW defekt  geht es nicth an. Genauso wenig wie wenn zu wenig abnehmer da sind d.h.  es würde wenn ich es kurzschließe nicht einmal angehen. Ich muss erst  Abnehmer anschließen damit es rennt



es war ja alles dran. Graka, MB, usw....

*Edit*

Ich glaub ich hab was missverstanden, sry.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe diesen Versuch gestern einmal gemacht, als mich der TE per PN danach fragte. So sollte es eigentlich aussehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTmlVEyxE4c
Das Netzteil war ein Antec VP450P. Nach dem Versuch ließ sich das Netzteil etwa 5-10 Minuten nicht wieder einschalten.

Ich vermute bei dem Enermax hat eine Schutzschaltung nicht gegriffen (offensichtlich). Ich gehe davon aus, dass OCP hier nicht gegriffen hat und sich das Netzteil wie ein Single-Rail Netzteil verhalten hat.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. Juni 2014)

Ist das eine Ausnahme was mal passieren kann oder ist das bei allen Platimax so ?


----------



## FTTH (20. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich eine Ausnahme. Da Enermax dabei allerdings keinen Fehler gefunden hat sollte man vom Kauf eines Enermax-Netzteils absehen und im Forum davor warnen.


----------



## Maqama (20. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ist das eine Ausnahme was mal passieren kann oder ist das bei allen Platimax so ?


 
Um das zu testen, müsste man wohl mehr Geräte testen.
Solche kaputten "Montags"-Geräte kann es ja immer geben.

Aber das Enermax das NT sogar getestet haben soll, und nicht merkt das die Schutzschaltung nicht geht, spricht nicht gerade für deren Kompetenz.

@TE

Schick denen deinen Link und fordere den Kaufpreis zurück.
Wenn der Support wirklich so gut ist wie hier oft behauptet, werden Sie das wohl machen.
Auch wegen der Grafikkarte würde ich nochmal ansprechen.

Ich glaube eher die hatten keine Lust dein halbes System zu ersetzen und hoffen das du das NT nicht weiter testest.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Netzteil war ein Antec VP450P. Nach dem Versuch ließ sich das Netzteil etwa 5-10 Minuten nicht wieder einschalten.


 ...sofern es noch am Netz hängt.

Da gibt es jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) Strimversorgung unterbrechen, warten bis das ganze entladen ist, noch mal versuchen.
b) ATX Stecker entfernen und wieder drauf stecken. Danach gehts meist auch wieder.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Juni 2014)

Das war gar nicht negativ gemeint, das ist sogar positiv, damit der unwissende User mal nachschaut was da im PC nicht ok ist und die Kiste nicht direkt wieder einschaltet


----------



## sani1008 (20. Juni 2014)

Enermax hat das System in jedem Fall getestet , hier mal ein Video des Tests.  http://youtu.be/RXLLM09J0BI
Ich hoffe dass die jetzt einlenken!
Gruß


----------



## Flexsist (20. Juni 2014)

hmmm....sehr sehr eichelartig.

Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen das die nur für einen kurzen Moment einen Kurzschluss verursachen? Im Video vom TE besteht der Kurzschluss ja viel länger. 
Was ja auch der Realität näher kommt als da nur mal kurz ein Draht dran zu halten.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

Es wäre gut, wenn man die Steckdise im Video von Enermax sehen könnte.


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Juni 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Es wäre gut, wenn man die Steckdise im Video von Enermax sehen könnte.


 
was soll denn die ausmachen?


----------



## Holdie (20. Juni 2014)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, für einen Netzteiltest beim Hersteller, hätte ich schon mit nem richtigen Prüfplatz und mehr Messtechnik gerechnet.

Und der der Test sagt ja eigentlich auch nur aus, dass der Rechner ausgegangen wäre und beim nächsten Einschalten passiert genau das was der TE erlebt hat.
Das kann auch jeder zuhause selber prüfen, Multimeter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2014)

Am besten Video runterholen und im Player anschauen. dann is die Quali besser. Aber das is 'nen anderes Video als beim letzten mal, oder??

Anyway: Achtet mal auf den Spannungsprüfer....
Da sind dann 'normal' so um die 12V, nach Kurzem sinds irgendwas um 1 oder 1,5V...


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juni 2014)

In dem Video von sani sieht man ganz klar, dass es erst abschaltet, als er den Stecker zieht. Enermax zoomt oft auf die Seriennummer, aber nie, wo der Strom her kommt. Und den Strom abzuschalten wäre im Zweifelsfall einfacher, als den Strom durch die OCP zu pressen, irgendwie. 
Das Beste wäre, wenn beide zusammen das Teil bei ihm Zuhause testen und beide drehen.


----------



## sani1008 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ich glaube nicht das das Video von Enermax   Manipuliert ist. Sie haben den Draht ja sofort wieder abgezogen, deshalb ist das Netzteil wahrscheinlich auch nicht von alleine wieder angegangen . Was ist das eigentlich für ein Brummen das beim 2. einschalten des Netzteils zu hören ist? Gruß 
Edit: @Stephan 
Ja, ich hab ein neues Video gemacht weil das alte Video nicht so gut war.


----------



## Hibble (21. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Anyway: Achtet mal auf den Spannungsprüfer....
> Da sind dann 'normal' so um die 12V, nach Kurzem sinds irgendwas um 1 oder 1,5V...



Er misst in dem Fall auch den Spannungsabfall über die Kurzschluss-Leitung, der Rest fällt dann über die Zuleitung ab. Das ist ein einfacher Spannungsteiler. Letztendlich wird die Quellspannung also schon 12V sein.


----------



## poiu (21. Juni 2014)

wo bist du denn her vielleicht sieht sich das eine der Freaks hier an 

zum Video selbst, so mache ich die kurzschluss tests in meinem Reviews

Test 1. umgebogene Büroklammer wird im ausgeschalteten zustand eingesteckt

Test 2. laufender Betrieb Kurzschluss

Nichtmal single Rail Netzteile haben sowas verursacht


----------



## Enermax-Support (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

unser technischer Support hat keine Information erhalten, was an dem Kabel, das geschmolzen ist, angeschlossen war. Und ohne Stromkreis fließt kein Strom! Die Kurzschlusssicherung haben wir auf die übliche Art und Weise getestet. Das Netzteil hat abgeschaltet - sowohl an der Chroma als auch im System (wie man in unserem Video sieht).

Insofern sind wir uns sicher, dass alle Sicherungen funktionieren. Man sieht auch in sani1008's Video, dass das Netzteil abschaltet. Wenn es sich wieder eingeschaltet hätte, hätte ein ganz anderer Wert auf dem Multimeter stehen müssen. Wir haben eine Vermutung, was dahintersteckt. Dazu dann aber in der kommenden Woche mehr.

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch ein schönes Wochenende!

Benjamin


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juni 2014)

Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Die Kurzschlusssicherung haben wir auf die übliche Art und Weise getestet. Das Netzteil hat abgeschaltet - sowohl an der Chroma als auch im System (wie man in unserem Video sieht).
> 
> Insofern sind wir uns sicher, dass alle Sicherungen funktionieren. Man sieht auch in sani1008's Video, dass das Netzteil abschaltet. Wenn es sich wieder eingeschaltet hätte, hätte ein ganz anderer Wert auf dem Multimeter stehen müssen. Wir haben eine Vermutung, was dahintersteckt.



Achso, na jetzt leuchtet das auch mir ein 

Mit anderen Worten verbrennt das Netzteil das Kabel im ausgeschalteten Zustand ... Entzieht sich leider meiner Logik, aber in diesem Fall sind das ja bomben Schutzschaltungen


----------



## sani1008 (21. Juni 2014)

So, da ich mir echt ungerne etwas untertsellen lasse mache ich das Video jetzt nochmal, diesmal schließe ich das Multimeter an eine anderen Kabelstrang an. Dann sollte ersichtlich werden  Dass dich hier nicht die Leute verarsche!


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juni 2014)

Wobei man eigentlich kaum fälschen könnte, dass das Netzteil bei dem Rauch anbleibt. 
Damit es noch eindeutiger wird vielleicht auch mal die Seriennunmer filmen.


----------



## sani1008 (21. Juni 2014)

So, hab jetzt nochmal ein Video gemacht. Ich habe diesmal das Kabel von Anfang an am Rechner gelassen, weil ich totale Probleme mit dem anstecken des Molex Steckers hatte. Ich habe jetzt mangels Modularer Kabel auf der 5 Volt Schiene gemessen. Nach dem einschalten des Rechners passiert wieder das selbe wie zuvor beim anstecken im Betrieb, der Rechner geht aus und dann von alleine wieder an. Video wird gerade hochgeladen.
Gruß


----------



## facehugger (21. Juni 2014)

Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Vermutung, was dahintersteckt. Dazu dann aber in der kommenden Woche mehr.


Warum nicht gleich tacheless reden. Würde dem TE mehr weiterhelfen, als irgendwelche kryptischen Andeutungen...

Gruß


----------



## sani1008 (21. Juni 2014)

So, hier das Video: Gruß
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q8qadkpbl9u4ben/Video 21.06.14 10 53 47.mov


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juni 2014)

Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Vermutung, was dahintersteckt. Dazu dann aber in der kommenden Woche mehr.
> 
> Bis dahin wünsche ich euch ein schönes Wochenende!
> 
> Benjamin


 
Zu spät das Platimax fliegt raus, Be Quiet Dark Power wurde bestellt und wird nächste Woche verbaut.


----------



## -sori- (21. Juni 2014)

Wirf es aber nicht weg, würde mich noch interessieren was Enermax da für eine Lösung hätte...


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht könnte er auch mal einen Kurzschluss testen.


----------



## RaidRazer (21. Juni 2014)

Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Vermutung, was dahintersteckt.


Ich auch. Muss ich mehr als CWT sagen...

Zum Glück habe ich zum Dark Power gegriffen. Bin schon gespannt was hier noch rauskommt. Hoffentlich ein Einzelfall.


----------



## Useful (21. Juni 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Ich auch. Muss ich mehr als CWT sagen...
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich zum Dark Power gegriffen. Bin schon gespannt was hier noch rauskommt. Hoffentlich ein Einzelfall.


 
Hoff ich auch.
Wollte mir eigentlich auch mal jetzt irgendwann ein neues Netzteil kaufen und das Platimax wäre ein Kandidat gewesen, aber nachdem hier und als Auftragsfertiger CWT kommt mir das nicht in meinen Rechner. Mal sehen wie das BQ E10 so wird.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Juni 2014)

Das nimmt hier ja erschreckende Ausmaße an.
Ist das nicht eigentlich ein wenig unrealistisch, immer nur kurz einen Kurzschluss zu provozieren? (Wie im Video des Herstellers)
Ich mein, wenn ein "Kurzer" vorliegt, dann ist der doch auch nicht temporär für ein paar Sekunden sondern dauerhaft.
Und wenn der "Kurze" dauerhaft vorliegt, dann passiert das, was der TE in seinem Video zeigt?

Ich frage nur, weil ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juni 2014)

Ja das denke ich auch und dann brennt der ganze Rechner weg 

Dachte eigentlich Enermax ist noch so gut wie früher deswegen habe ich das Platimax ja auch gekauft,  nur bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher

und tausche es lieber aus.


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. Juni 2014)

Die neuen NT's werden nicht mehr von Enermax sondern von CWT gefertigt was in einer minderen Qualität resultiert.

Ich hatte noch das Glück und hab ein Revolution 87+ erwischt welches von Enermax gefertigt wurde


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ja das denke ich auch und dann brennt der ganze Rechner weg
> 
> Dachte eigentlich Enermax ist noch so gut wie früher deswegen habe ich das Platimax ja auch gekauft,  nur bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher
> 
> und tausche es lieber aus.



Wenn zweifel sind würde ich das auch machen. Vorallem man vertraut dem hersteller und dann wird das Nt von CWT gefertigt.ugly


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juni 2014)

Ja ausserdem kam es hinterher erst raus das die das jetzt bei CWT fertigen lassen...


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ja ausserdem kam es hinterher erst raus das die das jetzt bei CWT fertigen lassen...



I know...

Naja immer mehr geld scheffeln und dafür das produkt leiden lassen.

Zum glück gibt es noch vernünftige hersteller und Nt.


----------



## Useful (21. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ja ausserdem kam es hinterher erst raus das die das jetzt bei CWT fertigen lassen...


 
Wenn man bei dem Test von Computerbase zum Platimax 500W guckt, steht da noch, dass es von Enermax selbst gefertigt ist, ist aber schon 1 Jahr her, jetzt halt von CWT, schade.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

Bevor hier noch eine Hexenjagd draus wird:
Ich habe das Enermax Revo X´t 430 Watt getestet, ebenfalls produziert von CWT, das Netzteil ist sogar Single-Rail. Im Kurzschlusstest schaltete es sofort ab und machte keine Probleme. Auch wenn es hier für Enermax grade ganz blöd läuft, rate ich euch, den Fall erstmal abzuwarten


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch eine Hexenjagd draus wird:
> Ich habe das Enermax Revo X´t 430 Watt getestet, ebenfalls produziert von CWT, das Netzteil ist sogar Single-Rail. Im Kurzschlusstest schaltete es sofort ab und machte keine Probleme. Auch wenn es hier für Enermax grade ganz blöd läuft, rate ich euch, den Fall erstmal abzuwarten


 
Klar müssen die meisten NT's von Enermax, welche von CWT gefertigt wurden, abschalten sonst wären die ja im Handumdrehen Pleite und vor Gericht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch eine Hexenjagd draus wird:
> Ich habe das Enermax Revo X´t 430 Watt getestet, ebenfalls produziert von CWT, das Netzteil ist sogar Single-Rail. Im Kurzschlusstest schaltete es sofort ab und machte keine Probleme. Auch wenn es hier für Enermax grade ganz blöd läuft, rate ich euch, den Fall erstmal abzuwarten



Das ist richtig ich habe nur gesagt das es für die kunden nicht schön ist einen hersteller von Nt zu wechseln (heimlich) die bekannt sind nicht ganz so gute qualität abzuliefern.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich habe Enermax öfter mal Empfohlen, seit sie aber bei CWT fertigen lassen nicht mehr so.
Hoffe Enermax ist Kulant und ersetzt dir deine Karte.


----------



## Fox2010 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe auch das der TE da von Enermax den schaden ersetzt bekommt oder zumindest zum Teil.
Naja würde das Netzteil nun auch nicht grade Kaufen wollen und hätte schon angst um den Rechner bzw, eher um meine Bude würde sowas passieren und man ist nicht zuhause könnte das nicht nur den Rechner kosten vielleicht sogar die ganze Wohnung oder schlimmer Menschenleben würde da nachts die Bude abfackeln.

Aber man sollte mal warten was es ist, könnte ja ein Defekt sein der normal nicht sein sollte, Produktionsfehler der extrem selten ist oder was auch immer oder was anderes daran schuld sein nur sollte da zumindest das Netzteil abschalten selbst wenn ein Kabel wo blank gewesen wäre.
Sowas kann aber sicher bei jedem Netzteil vorkommen 100% sicherheit gibt es nichts wenn was versagt ist man der gelackmeierte. Bin mal gespannt was da nun rauskommt.

Meinem Bruder sein Netzteil hat sich auch schonmal in rauch aufgelöst das NesteQ 600Watt was ich vorher auch hatte, da blieb aber alles heile und ich glaub der Rechner ging auch aus bzw. hat es abgeschaltet, mehr als das Netzteil ist da zum Glück nicht abgebrannt.

Das gute ist das der TE zum glück zuhause war will nicht wissen was vielleicht sonst passierte wäre, da wäre nichts mehr zum einsenden gewesen.
Wird es Zeit das ich mal meinen kleinen Mini Feuerlöscher in der Bude der abgelaufen ist mal erneuer da mir der im Keller zu weit weg ist, sicher ist sicher jetzt nicht nur auf das Netzteil oder PC bezogen.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Als mein Seasonic X560 in Rauch aufgegangen war
> 
> Gruß



Toll danke, jetzt hab ich Angst um meinen Rechner. Wieso ist es denn abgeraucht?


----------



## sani1008 (22. Juni 2014)

Ihr habt recht, außerdem erwartet man so etwas bei jemanden der am Netzteil gespart hat weil es keine FPS bringt und nicht bei jemanden der 160€ dafür ausgibt. Aber wenn Enrmax das Netzteil wirklich an einer Chroma getestet hätte, hätte doch das selbe passieren müssen. Ich hab das System gestern nochmal an Enermax verschickt und bin echt gespannt was die sagen. 
Gruß


----------



## Rurdo (22. Juni 2014)

Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Und ohne Stromkreis fließt kein Strom!


 
Ach, ist das so? Die Steckdose liefert auch durchgehend Strom, ein Stromkreis wird es aber erst wenn ich etwas an diese Steckdose anschließe. (Steckdose = z.b. Molexstecker)
Solange das Netzteil angeschaltet ist liegt an allen Leitungen strom an! Sonst würde ja auch kaum eine Kurzschlussprüfung bei Laufendem NT möglich sein.

Ausserdem, wieso denn nicht gleich die Karten auf den Tisch legen? Das und euer "Kurschlusstestvideo" machen euch in meinen Augen sehr unseriös. 
Ihr mögt Kundenorientiert sein und vielleicht ist es nur ein einzelfall, aber von der Technik habt ihr keine/zu wenig Ahnung um noch weiter als einer der besten NT-Hersteller zu gelten. (Jedenfalls bei mir, werde in Zukunft nurnoch SeiLeise!  verbauen.)

Egal ob unglücklicher Einzelfall oder nicht, es ist einfach unter aller sau dass ein recht großes Unternehmen einem Verbraucher dem ihr Produkt !abgefackelt! ist nicht mindestens den Schaden ersetzt. Das sind im Endeffekt vielleicht 400€, und mir kann NIEMAND erzählen dass so eine Summe ein Unternehmen in den Ruin treibt.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

Bei mir wandert nie wieder ein Enermax rein, erst CWT und dann das hier, kauft eure Fabriken wieder zurück und hört auf so eine ******* wie das Thriathlor abzuliefern!

Enermax, ihr habt hier jetzt echt was gut zu machen und mich würde mal interessieren welche Bauteile im Netzteil stecken, ich wette CWT hat sich da mal wieder nicht ganz an den Bauplan gehalten oder es war ein "Produktionsfehler" ich lach mich kaputt 



> (Jedenfalls bei mir, werde in Zukunft nurnoch SeiLeise!  verbauen.)



Haben genau den gleichen Schrott im Sortiment, siehe L8/E9 über 500 Watt und PowerZone.

Gruß


----------



## MasterBade (22. Juni 2014)

Das einzige was blöd ist, ist die Tatsache, dass der Schaden nicht ersetzt wird... Ansonsten sieht es so aus, als würde es sich um einen Einzelfall handeln. 

Das bei einem einzigen Netzteil mal ein Fehler auftritt kann überall passieren, dass ganze wird hier ziemlich off topic...


----------



## McZonk (22. Juni 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Die Steckdose liefert auch durchgehend Strom, ein Stromkreis wird es aber erst wenn ich etwas an diese Steckdose anschließe. (Steckdose = z.b. Molexstecker)
> Solange das Netzteil angeschaltet ist liegt an allen Leitungen strom an! Sonst würde ja auch kaum eine Kurzschlussprüfung bei Laufendem NT möglich sein.



Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen und den Enermax Support damit generell in Frage zu stellen!

Strom (Einheit: Ampere = Coulomb/Sekunde: Bewegung von Ladungsträgern durch einen Stoff oder luftleeren Raum) kann erst fließen wenn der Stromkreis geschlossen ist, oder die Spannung groß genug ist um überzuschlagen (auch im Vakuum). Was du meinst ist elektrische Spannung (Einheit: Volt, Joule/Coulomb: ein Potential, das für den Fluss von Strom notwendig ist - ergo die treibende Kraft, die Quelle), die dauerhaft anliegt (auch an unseren Steckdosen), *deine* Aussage ist damit ganz einfach eins: falsch.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich tacheless reden. Würde dem TE mehr weiterhelfen, als irgendwelche kryptischen Andeutungen...
> 
> Gruß


 
Weil sich der Enermax Mitarbeiter absichern muss. Das ist normales Vorgehen.
Also lass ihn machen und wir schauen uns die Begründung an.

Schließlich ist Enermax an der Aufklärung ebenso interessiert wie alle anderen auch. Immerhin geht es um den Ruf des Unternehmens und daher werden sie das sehr genau prüfen und gegenprüfen.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2014)

korrekt, wartet ab


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. Juni 2014)

Könnte aber auch sein das beim Te der kurzschluss länger war und da dann irgendwas zu stande kam. Vielleicht ist das Nt wieder angesprungen oder so.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch sein das beim Te der kurzschluss länger war und da dann irgendwas zu stande kam. Vielleicht ist das Nt wieder angesprungen oder so.



Selbst wenn das so wäre, darf das nicht passiert. Bei einem Kurzen hat das Netzteil abzuschalten und aus zu bleiben. Selbst wenn man es wieder einschaltet, muss es sofort wieder abschalten!


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juni 2014)

Enermax ist an der Sache dran. Komplexe Fragestellungen benötigen eine gewisse Zeit bis zu einer sachlich fundierten Antwort.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juni 2014)

Ein Enermax Triathlor Bulk 300W hat beim Kurzschlusstest sofort abgeschaltet. Ich gehe beim Platimax von einem technischen Defekt aus, aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juni 2014)

Ein Kurzschluss gemäß ATX-Specs liegt bei solchen Zwischenfällen meist nicht vor.


----------



## DSHPB (23. Juni 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Ein Kurzschluss gemäß ATX-Specs liegt bei solchen Zwischenfällen meist nicht vor.


 
Was bitte soll ein "Kurzschluss gemäß ATX-Specs" sein? Werden Kurzschlüsse jetzt schon spezifiziert oder was?
Kurzschluss ist Kurzschluss, ein Netzteil was sogar mit einer Kurzschlusssicherung beworben wird, hat dann auch abzuschalten!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juni 2014)

Es hat doch abgeschaltet. Ist nur wieder angegangen.


----------



## Maqama (23. Juni 2014)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Es hat doch abgeschaltet. Ist nur wieder angegangen.


 
Dann kann man sich die Kurzschlusssicherung auch sparen.
Wenn ein Kurzschluss in der Praxis anliegt, dann nicht nur für 1 Sekunde, sondern dauerhaft.

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich nicht alles Platimax so verhalten, sondern dass es sich um eine Fehlfunktion handelt, dass das NT wieder angeht.


----------



## McZonk (23. Juni 2014)

Resumè: Die Kurzschlusssicherung packt, das beweist auch das von Enermax veröffentlichte Video - ein plötzlich auftretender Kurzschluss führt zum Abschalten des Geräts. Kurzum: Zweck erfüllt. Was interessanter ist: beim anschließenden Wiedereinschalten wird der Kurzschluss offenbar aber nicht als solcher erkannt (es findet ja kein schlagartiger Spannungsabfall bzw. Lasterhöhung _im_ Betrieb statt) und eher einer hohen Last zugeordnet. Könnte wohl ein Fall für die Überstromsicherung sein, nur scheint das nicht zu funktionieren und das NT schickt die gesamten Ampere durch den Strang und kümmert sich um den starken Verbraucher bis es qualmt. 

Aber auch das nur Spekulation - Es bleibt abzuwarten, was Enermax zu der Sache sagt. Darüber hinaus wäre ein Gegentest mit einem weiteren Platimax mit der exakt gleichen Vorgehensweise (dauerhafter Kurzschluss der Leitung) wünschenswert, um einen Fehler an der OVP und/oder OCP auszuschließen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juni 2014)

Was mir beim Enermax Video aufgefallen ist:
Es wird ein kurzer Verursacht, aber der Lüfter im Netzteil dreht ungehindert weiter??


----------



## L-Patrick (23. Juni 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was mir beim Enermax Video aufgefallen ist:
> Es wird ein kurzer Verursacht, aber der Lüfter im Netzteil dreht ungehindert weiter??



Ist das nicht bedingt durch die Nachlaufschaltung? Also hier Stichwort "Restwärme" abführen usw


----------



## FTTH (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, genau. Um das Netzteil zu kühlen.


> siehe L8/E9 über 500 Watt und PowerZone.


So viel teurer sind die Dark Power Pro-Netzteile nicht.


----------



## L-Patrick (23. Juni 2014)

*hust*


----------



## Enermax-Support (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben heute weitere Tests durchgeführt, dem Versuchsaufbau von sani1008 folgend, d. h. ohne den Kurzschluss nach dem Abschalten zu lösen. Dabei haben alle Geräte, die wir getestet haben, korrekt funktioniert. sani1008 hat uns sein Netzteil erneut zugeschickt. Wir werden es nach Erhalt noch einmal ausführlich überprüfen und versuchen, die Fehlerquelle aufzuspüren. Sollten wir einen Defekt feststellen, ist es keine Frage, dass wir das Netzteil austauschen und Schäden am System ersetzen.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juni 2014)

Waren das auch welche von CWT oder noch die Alten von euch gefertigten?
Habt ihr auch verschiedene Chargen/Lieferungen überprüft? 
Wenn es sonst noch andere Fälle häufiger gibt, könnte das euren Ruf ziemlich tief ziehen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. Juni 2014)

Allein die Erkenntnis das Enermax bei CWT fertigen lässt ist rufschädigend


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich tippe nicht auf einen Defekt am Netzteil. Ist aber natürlich ohne eigene Tests  auch nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## sani1008 (23. Juni 2014)

@Enermax Das finde ich super! Ich habe ihnen die Tracking Nummer geschickt, das System sollte morgen ankommen. 
@Philpus Was soll es denn sonst sein? 
Gruß


----------



## anddill (23. Juni 2014)

Ha, hab hier sogar einen alten noch funktionierenden Account. Ich kopier hier mal einfach mein Posting aus dem 3DC zu Eurem Thema hier rein:



> Habs mir mal durchgelesen. Interessant dass nie die Frage gestellt wurde was denn nun den Kurzen ausgelöst hat. Was war denn da an dem Molex-Strang angeschlossen?
> Er schreibt die Graka war kaputt. War die etwa da dran, evtl. per Adapter?
> 
> Die Belastbarkeit der Rails ist mit 25A angegeben. Die OCP wird erst bei einem etwas höheren Strom und verzögert ansprechen. Wenn man jetzt mal davon ausgeht daß da bis zu 30A fließen können dann wären das 360W. Andersrum gerechnet muss der Widerstand des Kurzschlusses unter 0,4 Ohm sein um die OCP auszulösen.
> ...


----------



## facehugger (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Toll danke, jetzt hab ich Angst um meinen Rechner. Wieso ist es denn abgeraucht?


Ich glaub ein Elko war geplatzt. Das Teil hat mörderisch gestunken und London hätte mich um den dabei entstandenen Nebel sicher beneidet Nach kurzem BlaBla mit dem Support durfte ich denen das Teil zusenden und habe innerhalb einer Woche anstandslos mein jetziges X660 bekommen

Dazu kommt, das ich nicht Erstkäufer war. Aber für mich haben die eine "Ausnahme" gemacht. So sollte das eigentlich immer laufen, da fühlt man sich wirklich noch wie Kunde König...

Gruß


----------



## Useful (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich glaub ein Elko war geplatzt. Das Teil hat mörderisch gestunken und London hätte mich um den dabei entstandenen Nebel sicher beneidet Nach kurzem BlaBla mit dem Support durfte ich denen das Teil zusenden und habe innerhalb einer Woche anstandslos mein jetziges X660 bekommen
> 
> Dazu kommt, das ich nicht Erstkäufer war. Aber für mich haben die eine "Ausnahme" gemacht. So sollte das eigentlich immer laufen, da fühlt man sich wirklich noch wie Kunde König...
> 
> Gruß



Mal aus  Interesse, wie alt war das Netzteil da?


----------



## sani1008 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte an dem Kabel die Graka nicht per Adapter angeschlossen, wieso auch das NT hat mehr als genug Kabel. Die Grafikkarte ist wahrscheinlich durch die Löschung beschädigt worden. Am Molex Stecker war nichts angeschlossen, der war aber auch so verschmort das ich das andere Kabel garnicht abbekommen hätte. Lade hier gleich Mal ein Foto hoch . 
Gruß


----------



## facehugger (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Enermax Platimax Brennt!!!!!*



Useful schrieb:


> Mal aus  Interesse, wie alt war das Netzteil da?


Der Verkäufer hat es 1 1/2 Jahre betrieben, ich habe es bis zum Ausfall noch etwa ein halbes Jahr genutzt. Ingesamt kommen wir da also auf etwa 2 Jährchen...

Gut, das Seasonic 5 Jahre Garantie gab. Aktuell sind es sogar *7* derer

Gruß


----------



## anddill (23. Juni 2014)

Du hattest den Molex ohne angeschlossene Verbraucher einfach nur so im Gehäuse liegen?


----------



## Philipus II (23. Juni 2014)

DSHPB schrieb:


> Was bitte soll ein "Kurzschluss gemäß ATX-Specs" sein? Werden Kurzschlüsse jetzt schon spezifiziert oder was?
> !


Natürlich. Intel Power Supply Design Guide for Desktop Platform Form Factors Revision 1.2
February 2008

Abschnitt 3.5.2 Short Circuit Protection


> An output short circuit is defined as any output impedance of less than 0.1 ohms.


Ein Kurzschluss ist definiert als ein Widerstand kleiner 0,1 Ohm. SCP kann daher (in jedem nach ATX entwickeltem) Netzteil nur eine bestimmte Art von Kurzschlüssen durch Abschalten des Netzteils beenden. Bei einem Widerstand größer als 0,1 Ohm muss ein Netzteil mit SCP nicht abschalten. Auch mit nur 35 Ampere (insgesamt also 0,34 Ohm) bringt man 18-AWG-Kabel zum Brennen. Selbst Multi-Rail-Technik und OCP sind nicht gegen alle denkbaren Szenarien immun. Es ist gut möglich, dass der gleiche Fehler mit nahezu allen anderen Netzteilen auftreten könnte.

An dieser Stelle auch mal wieder der Verweise auf den Kommentar hier: Klick.


----------



## sani1008 (23. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich habe nur die Sata Stecker und einen Stecker für die Lüftersteuerung benutzt.Hier das Bild:http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/molexsteckerkp03vagetq.jpg.
Außerdem hat sich das NT von ALLEINE wieder eingeschaltet, ich hab den PC nicht wieder angemacht.
Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

Da nur die linken Kabel gebrannt haben, kannst du das ganze schon mal auf die 12 Volt Leitung beschränken, wenn Enermax da nichts mehr macht und du das PSU nicht mehr brauchst, könnte ich mir das Gerät sonst mal näher anschauen, vielleicht finde ich dann was.

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (23. Juni 2014)

Und wo genau steckte dieser Molex-Stecker? In der Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## sani1008 (23. Juni 2014)

Der Molex Stecker auf dem Bild hing einfach nur im Gehäuse ungenutzt.
Gruß


----------



## anddill (23. Juni 2014)

Hmm, sieht aus als wäre der 12V Anschluss irgendwie auf Masse gekommen. Vielleicht eine irgendwo durchstehende Schraube? Da ist so viel Plastik dazwischen, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß der Molex intern einen Schluss hatte. 
Und selbst wenn, dann sollte das NT abschalten ohne das Kabel zu grillen. Ist eigentlich eine der Grundanforderungen der Elektrik, daß man einen Stromkreis so dimensioniert und absichert daß bei einem Kurzen auch wirklich die Sicherung zuverlässig anspricht.
Diese Regel gilt zwar streng genommen nicht für Kleinspannung und schon gar nicht innerhalb eines PCs, aber es wäre sehr zu empfehlen die grundlegenden Regeln der E-Technik zu beherzigen wenn man mit solchen Strömen arbeitet.
Mal einfach ausgedrückt: Das Kabel ist für das Netzteil unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Juni 2014)

War vielleicht die Lüftersteuerung irgendwie daran beteiligt? 

Die meisten (mechanischen!!) Lüftersteuerung regeln die am Lüfter anliegende Spannung über Drehpotentiometer. Unabhängig davon welche Spannung am Lüfter anliegt entsteht bereits durch den Drehpotentiometer Last. Liefert die Lüftersteuerung pro Kanal so 10-15 Watt bei geschätzt 6 Kanälen, entsteht auf der 12 Volt Leitung, mit der die Lüftersteuerung am Netzteil angeschlossen ist, sicherlich einiges an Last.

Nur so eine Überlegung von mir, schlagt mich bitte nicht, wenn es totaler Blödsinn ist...


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. Juni 2014)

Der Trafo auf der Lüftersteuerung wird kaum Last verursachen. Und wenn die Last auf 12 V zu hoch wäre müsste das NT abschalten


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Juni 2014)

Bei einer OCP von 25 Ampere, jedoch abgerufen über eine einzelne Ader?


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. Juni 2014)

25 A?

Bist du verrückt?

Ein Lüfter leistet auf 100% ca 0.2A.


----------



## joneskey98 (23. Juni 2014)

Naja es gibt durchaus 5A Lüfter oder so. Aber glaube ich nicht das jemand bei verstand solch einen Haartrockner in seinem Rechner haben will 

Edit: aber 25A ... damit könnteste sonstwas kühln... das gibts nicht


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

Glaub ich auch nicht, das es 5 A Lüfter gibt, ich hab 6 Luffis bei mir drin und die brauchen wenn sie an sind 10 Watt insgesamt mehr an der Dose als wenn sie aus sind.


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. Juni 2014)

sani1008 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe nur die Sata Stecker und einen Stecker für die Lüftersteuerung benutzt.Hier das Bild:http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/molexsteckerkp03vagetq.jpg.
> Außerdem hat sich das NT von ALLEINE wieder eingeschaltet, ich hab den PC nicht wieder angemacht.
> Gruß



Oh es hat sich wieder eingeschaltet das sollte ein netzteil nicht machen. Dann habe ich ja recht gehabt das es wohl wieder gestartet hat nach dem kurzschluss.


----------



## Shadow Complex (23. Juni 2014)

Mit 25 Ampere war der Auslösepunkt der OCP gemeint.


----------



## sani1008 (24. Juni 2014)

Die Lüftersteuerung  war die ganz normale von Fractal Design. Die Lüfter waren 2 Silent Wings 2 140 MM , also nichts besonderes. Gruß


----------



## Enermax-Support (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

das Netzteil des Kunden ist mittlerweile bei uns eingetroffen. Auf Basis seines Testaufbaus konnten wir das Problem reproduzieren. Daraufhin haben unsere Techniker das Netzteil eingehend untersucht und mit den Netzteilen verglichen, die wir in den Tagen zuvor ohne Ergebnis überprüft hatten. Auf den ersten Blick konnten wir keine Fehlerquelle ausmachen. Unsere Qualitätssicherung in Taiwan wird das Netzteil nun in Augenschein nehmen, um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. 

Feststellen konnten wir, dass das Sicherungssystem des Netzteils funktioniert hat. Dafür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass sowohl Netzteil als auch System bei allen Testläufen unbeschädigt geblieben sind. Die Grafikkarte ist nach unseren Untersuchungen unter der Einwirkung des Löschwassers beschädigt worden. Kontakte und PCB waren noch feucht als das System das erste Mal bei uns eintraf.

Natürlich tauschen wir dem Kunden das defekte Netzteil aus und ersetzen ihm auch den entstandenen Schaden an der Grafikkarte. Für die Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns an dieser Stelle entschuldigen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2014)

Good guy enermax


----------



## hanssx2 (26. Juni 2014)

Sowas hört man doch gern, Sehr kulant von euch das ihr den Schaden ersetzt selbst wenn ihr festgestellt habt, dass der TE der Verursacher war. ich bin echt gespannt was ihr raus findet in Taiwan. Eigentlich sollte doch euer Netzteil testet genau das reproduzieren können was der TE uns in seinem Video gezeigt hat


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2014)

Was ich an dieser Stelle dennoch kritisch hinterfragen möchte: Ist das dargestellte Verhalten bei dauerhaftem Kurzschluss "abnormal"? Sprich die anderen Vergleichsnetzteile zeigen ein abweichendes (welches?) Verhalten?


----------



## Enermax-Support (26. Juni 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Was ich an dieser Stelle dennoch kritisch hinterfragen möchte: Ist das dargestellte Verhalten bei dauerhaftem Kurzschluss "abnormal"? Sprich die anderen Vergleichsnetzteile zeigen ein abweichendes (welches?) Verhalten?


 
sani1008's Test ist im Endeffekt etwas ausgefallen. Es müssen sehr viele Details stimmen, damit man tatsächlich die Kabel zum Schmelzen bringt. Nachdem sani1008's uns sein Video gezeigt hat, haben wir den Test mit mehreren Platimax-Netzteilen und anderen Modellen unseres Sortiments durchgeführt. Mit keinem dieser Netzteile konnten wir das Ergebnis reproduzieren. Erst mit sani1008's Netzteil ist uns das gelungen. Wir wissen im Moment noch nicht, warum es anders auf diese Situation reagiert. Unsere Qualitätssicherung wird sich das Netzteil nun genauer anschauen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Juni 2014)

Könnt ihr bescheid geben wenn ihr wisst was es ist? Bin neugierig


----------



## FTTH (26. Juni 2014)

> Sowas hört man doch gern, Sehr kulant von euch das ihr den Schaden ersetzt selbst wenn ihr festgestellt habt, dass der TE der Verursacher war.


Hätte er den Rechner weiter brennen lassen sollen?


----------



## sani1008 (26. Juni 2014)

Danke an Enermax das mir der Schaden nun ersetzt wird. Aber das mit der Grafikkarte ist ja nur passiert weil das Netzteil defekt war, sonst hätte ich wohl kaum Wasser in meinen Pc gekippt. Aber trotzdem Enermax gut gemacht!


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

@Enermax: Super  freut mich für den TE

OT: Ich bin für ein CO2-Kompressorkühlsystem für PCs welches Brandfall als Löschvorrichtung dient


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir Anfang diesen Monats einen 6kg Pulverfeuerlöscher gekauft, die gibts bei Amazon schon für unter 30 Euro. Den Feuerlöscher hab ich aber nicht wegen Enermax gekauft, nicht das das hier noch falsch verstanden wird


----------



## Chemenu (26. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Anfang diesen Monats einen 6kg Pulverfeuerlöscher gekauft, die gibts bei Amazon schon für unter 30 Euro. Den Feuerlöscher hab ich aber nicht wegen Enermax gekauft, nicht das das hier noch falsch verstanden wird


 Ich hoffe Du musst ihn nie einsetzen, sonst ist danach auch noch eine Komplettrenovierung fällig. 

Feuer löschen mit Pulver+Schaumfeuerlöscher im Innenbereich - YouTube
Pulverfeuerlöscher in einem geschlossenem Raum - YouTube


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juni 2014)

Ja das ist mir natürlich bekannt, aber ein Schaumfeuerlöscher macht sich nicht so gut bei brennender Elektronik  Ein CO2-Feuerlöscher wäre die Alternative, aber 60 Euro aufwärts war mir dann doch zu viel. Zumal ich Chinaböller eher im freien sprenge und dort ein Pulverlöscher ungefährlich ist ^^


----------



## DSHPB (26. Juni 2014)

@chiller:
Der Schaum in Feuerlöschern sollte aber elektronisch nicht leitend sein, einsetzbar bis 1000V (lt. Aufschrift^^) - CO2 Löscher wären sonst die (teure) Alternative, aber auf keinen Fall bei brenennden Personen (man weiß ja nie...) einsetzen -> viel zu kalt, schädlich!...


----------



## Deeron (26. Juni 2014)

DSHPB schrieb:


> @chiller: Der Schaum in Feuerlöschern sollte aber elektronisch nicht leitend sein, einsetzbar bis 1000V (lt. Aufschrift^^) - CO2 Löscher wären sonst die (teure) Alternative, aber auf keinen Fall bei brenennden Personen (man weiß ja nie...) einsetzen -> viel zu kalt, schädlich!...



Und ne überdosis CO2 schadet auch noch etwas der Sauerstoffversorgung 

BTT Pls sonst motzen die Mods


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Juni 2014)

Echt saubere Sache von Enermax.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2014)

Kein Vergleich zu den Geschichten, die man von Corsair hört, im Fehlerfall wirklich top. Der Test der anderne Netzteile wurde hier aber sehr oberflächlich wiedergegeben.
Welche anderen Geräte habt ihr getestet, die alten sicher gefertigten oder auch die neuen von CWT, insbesonders aus sanis Bauzeitraum?


----------



## McZonk (26. Juni 2014)

Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Mit keinem dieser Netzteile konnten wir das Ergebnis reproduzieren. Erst mit sani1008's Netzteil ist uns das gelungen.


 D.h. wie haben die Netzteile reagiert? Abgeschaltet und aus geblieben? Angelaufen aber keine unkontrollierten Ströme durch den Strang? Sorry dass ich etwas penetrant frage, aber aus Ingenieurstrieb heraus sind solche Probleme durchaus auch interessant zu analysieren.


----------



## Enermax-Support (26. Juni 2014)

> ...Der Test der anderne Netzteile wurde hier aber sehr oberflächlich wiedergegeben.
> Welche anderen Geräte habt ihr getestet, die alten sicher gefertigten oder auch die neuen von CWT, insbesonders aus sanis Bauzeitraum?





> D.h. wie haben die Netzteile reagiert? Abgeschaltet und aus geblieben? Angelaufen aber keine unkontrollierten Ströme durch den Strang?...



Hallo zusammen, 

Wie bereits erwähnt, haben wir mehrere Platimax sowie andere Serien unseres Sortiments getestet. Dabei haben wir sowohl Geräte aus unserer alten Produktion, der neuen Produktion als auch noch mal speziell aus der Charge von Netzteilen, aus dem auch das von sani1008 stammt, mit in die Testläufe aufgenommen.

Das Ergebnis dieser Tests war, dass sich die entsprechenden Netzteile gar nicht erst haben anschalten lassen, was dann auch die angeschlossenen Messgeräte bestätigt haben. Auch bei einem weiteren Test, wo wir den Kurzschluss im laufenden Betrieb ausgelöst und bestehen lassen haben, haben die getesteten Netzteile ordnungsgemäß und schnell abgeschaltet  und sind es auch geblieben.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2014)

Dann scheint alles geklärt, wenn dies ein Einzelfall war. Ich hoffe für euch, dass das nicht öfters durch den Fertigerwechsel passiert und die nächsten Serien an einen anderen OEM abgegeben werden, denn das eigentliche Produkt (Platimax, Revolution87 +) und euer Support sind sehr gut.


----------



## rackcity (26. Juni 2014)

anddill schrieb:


> Du hattest den Molex ohne angeschlossene Verbraucher einfach nur so im Gehäuse liegen?



ähm.. ich habe auch teils steckverbindungen liegen, die nicht wo angeschlossen sind. weil da nur 2 SSDs drann hängen  sowas ist doch normal..


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juni 2014)

Das wärs ja jetzt noch das man jeden Stecker auch wirklich belegen muss damit es keinen kurzen gibt 

In diesem Fall müssten die Netzteilhersteller für jeden Stecker einen Dummie mit dazulegen ... 

EDIT:

Was mir aber in diesem Fall gerade noch einfällt. Evtl ist das Molexgehäuse intern nicht richtig ausgesprizt gewesen(evtl haben sich daher + und - getroffen?). Könnte auch schon bei der Herstellung das Gehäuses passiert sein. Sowas kann man immer schlecht überprüfen, wenn die 1000´den aus den Maschinen Fallen. Da kann schon der ein oder andere Fehler im Detail stecken. Brauch ja nur das Spritzwerkzeug selber nen Fehler haben und schon ist es passiert ...

Nur mal so als Gedankenstütze, obwohl hier gleich wieder einige auf mich einhämmern wie unmöglich das doch ist


----------



## rackcity (26. Juni 2014)

halte ich aber dennoch für nicht umbedingt ausgeschlossen


----------



## anddill (26. Juni 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> ähm.. ich habe auch teils steckverbindungen liegen, die nicht wo angeschlossen sind. weil da nur 2 SSDs drann hängen  sowas ist doch normal..


 
Wollte halt genau wissen ob da nicht doch irgend was exotisches angesteckt war. Daß lose Stecker im Gehäuse rumliegen lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden. Ohne Kabelmanagement sowieso nicht, und mit auch nicht, irgendwas bleibt immer übrig.


----------



## sani1008 (2. Juli 2014)

Also, 
Enermax hat mir jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte verbaut, und das System auf den Heimweg geschickt. Ich werde natürlich nochmal den selben Kurzschlusstest durchführen und hier berichten. Ich finde das echt Super von Enemrax dass die jetzt doch einlenken .
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Juli 2014)

Wäre ja gut wenn diese Geschichte noch ein gutes Ende bekommen würde


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. Juli 2014)

Drücke dir die Daumen Sannie, dass jetzt alles gut wird 

Hab bei der Geschichte schon ein wenig mitgefühlt


----------



## MountyMAX (3. Juli 2014)

Dank dem Thread hab ich mir gleich mal nen co2 Löscher bestellt, man weiß ja nie ....
Allerdings hatte ich bisher in meinen 20 Jahren PC Schrauberei noch keinen Brandfall .. zumindest nicht am PC ... aber Dioden hab ich immer gern gegrillt ...


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Vedamft hat bei mir auch noch nichts, nur ein Kurzschluss beim Lüfteranschließen (Molex; CM GX Light 600Watt; SR), hat sofort geklickt.
Daa mit der Grafikkarte würde ich bei so einem großen Thread als Service/RMA-Mitarbeiter oder Techniker nicht der Marketingabteilung beichten wollen, wenn ich sie nicht ersetzt hätte


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Juli 2014)

Das Image dürfte hiermit wieder hergestellt wurden sein ... Zwar kann man viele Sachen nicht einfach verschwinden lassen, aber ich will nur hoffen, das alle den Thread bis zum Schluss gelesen haben und nicht nur das herausgefiltert haben, was sie eigentlich hören wollten


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn auch mit einigen Anluafschwierigkeiten, am Ende hat mans doch besser gehandhabt als ein anderer Hersteller es jemals tun würde...


----------



## sani1008 (3. Juli 2014)

Also, 
Gerade ist das Paket bei mir angekommen.
Sie haben mir eine neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Netzteil verbaut. Das Netzteil hat den Kurzschlusstest bestanden. Außerdem lag noch ein kleines Geschenk mit dabei. Enermax hat das Problem jetzt aber echt super gelöst und verdient dafür ein dickes Lob! 
Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. Juli 2014)

Dein Mainboard und Festplatten  funktionieren noch?

Sonst top Support von Enermax!

Deshalb hab ich mich auch für eins entschieden 

Mfg


----------



## FTTH (3. Juli 2014)

Bei anderen Herstellern braucht man den Support gar nicht.


----------



## sani1008 (3. Juli 2014)

Alles andere hat zum Glück noch funktioniert.
Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Juli 2014)

Also  Enermax eirklich  hoffen wir dass andere Hersteller gleich gut sind


----------



## Maqama (3. Juli 2014)

Hauptsache bei dem neuen Netzteil funktionieren alle Schutzschaltungen wie so sollen.
Dann wäre ja alles super und für dich hat der ganze Ärger auch ein Ende


----------



## sani1008 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte ausrasten! Jetzt ist mir der PC schon zum 7. mal eingefroren. Kann das Wasser die CPU oder das Mainboard auch nur indirekt beschädigt haben, so dass es zuerst geht und dann einfriert ?
Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. Juli 2014)

Wann friert er denn ein?

Ab einer gewissen Last?


----------



## sani1008 (3. Juli 2014)

Ist ganz unterschiedlich , mal beim Zicken, mal im normalen Desktop.
Gruß


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. Juli 2014)

Würde auf Mainboard tippen.

Ist mir auch mal passiert.
Durch die Überspannung geht auch das kaputt, auch wenn's nicht so scheint.

Kann aber auch an der CPU liegen.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Kriegst du nen Fehlerscreen?
Vielleicht ist es auch die Festplatte.  Die könntest du ja vielleicht gegentesten, notfalls mit nem Stick.


----------



## MasterBade (3. Juli 2014)

Schau mal im eventviewer, ob dort iwas reingeschrieben wird..


----------



## sani1008 (3. Juli 2014)

Ne ich krieg keinen Fehlerscreen, das Buld friert ein und dann stürzt der PC ab . Im Anhang mal die Logs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Wie kann ich die Festplatten den testen? Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Diese Meldung kommt auch jedesmal wenn ich den PC vom Strom nehme. Gruß


----------



## Deeron (4. Juli 2014)

Ist im bios vlt irgendwas (nicht von dir) verstellt worden? Hast du Windoof schonmal neu aufgespielt, seitdem er zurück ist?


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe das BIOS schon auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt gehabt. Gruß


----------



## DSHPB (4. Juli 2014)

Ist die CPU/RAM oder sonstwas im Bios OC? Das Fenster kommt normalerweise wenn z.B. das OC Setting nicht stabil ist, bei meinem Gigabyte hatte ich das immer sobald ich den Ram schneller als 1600 getaktet hab, weil das Board das (offensichtlich) nicht mitgemacht hat (oder zu wenig Spannung, ...da war ich noch Anfänger )


----------



## shadie (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal einen Wasserschaden dank eines undichten CPU Kühlers.

Nimm mal die Biosbatterie raus und lasse das MB mal einen tag trocknen.
Schaue dir auch mal die Biosbatterie an und tausche Sie eventuell.
Schaut so aus als würde das Bios sich nach dem ungewollten Ausschalten immer zurück setzen.

Was du auch noch probieren kannst, die Graka in einen anderen Slot packen.
Bei mir war das Problem nach dem Wasserschaden, man hat das Wasser nicht mehr aus den Slots bekommen.
Ich habe immer Bluescreens bekommen.

Was ich ausschließe ist, dass die CPU defekt ist.
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wenn der PC ansonsten läuft

Ich tippe definitiv auf MB


----------



## Kusanar (4. Juli 2014)

sani1008 schrieb:


> Diese Meldung kommt auch jedesmal wenn ich den PC vom Strom nehme. Gruß


 
Ganz doofe Idee: Die BIOS Batterie schon gecheckt?


Edith sagt: LOL, 2 Minuten zu spät


----------



## Joungmerlin (4. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist die BIOS Batterie leer.
Durch das Wasser hat die sich entladen bzw. Kurzgeschlossen. 
Tausch die mal aus.


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Welche Batterie muss da denn rein?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juli 2014)

Eine CR2032-Knopfzelle.


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist mir klar warum die Platte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 streikt.


----------



## eXquisite (4. Juli 2014)

> Jetzt ist mir klar warum die Platte



Das sieht auf jeden Fall nicht normal aus  dann ist auch klar, warum er auf dem Desktop einfriert.


----------



## shadie (4. Juli 2014)

Oh ja die ist hinüber...komisch dass man an den Kontakten nix gesehen hat :-O


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

Man Brennt auch nur CDs, keine Festplatten


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Kommt sicherlich auch durch nen kurzen, oder war der SATA- Stecker angekokelt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2014)

Bau die mal aus und mach 'nen Foto vom ganzen PCB...
Bisher schauts so aus, als ob das Schmauchspuren sind, die vom Kabel verursacht wurden.


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab versucht es abzuputzen; Gruß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Platte war auch am Kurzschluss Kable angeschlossen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich denke die ist platt. Kannst ja mal das PCB abschrauben und gucken ob da Bauteile kaputt sind.


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon Ersatz 😉. Ich werde aber das mal abschrauben, eventuell kann man noch was retten.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2014)

Du kannst für die Datensicherung die Platine einer identen anderen HDD gegentauschen.


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Wie meinst du dass ?
Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

Na das du die Platine gegen eine der selbigen tauschen kannst


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du kannst für die Datensicherung die Platine einer identen anderen HDD gegentauschen.


 
Nein, kann man nicht.  Das Thema hatten wir irgendwann schonmal,   und die exakte Motorik der individuellen Platte wird im Werk eingemessen und dann auf ihrem PCB  abgespeichert.

Es wäre zwar möglich, dass die Platte mit einem baugleichen PCB funktioniert,  aber sie könnte nicht die alten Daten auslesen,  da die Motorik und interne Daten (wie Anfangs- und Endpunkte der Platter ) anders konfiguriert würde.


Übrigens liest sich das hier fast wie ein Krimi     Nur, dass es keinen Bösen gibt    Enermax hat vorbildlich reagiert.
(Und ich muss die ganze Zeit an den großen Netzteil-Test von vorgestern denken,  und Vergleiche ziehen ...  )


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Der Pc läuft doch noch, probier mal langsam die wichtigsten Daten zu kopieren, vielleicht danach mal mit HD Tune gucken, vielleicht ist ja auch nur ein "Wackelkontakt" in der Stromversorgung/zuleitung drinnen und die Sektoren noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Pc läuft doch noch, probier mal langsam die wichtigsten Daten zu kopieren, vielleicht danach mal mit HD Tune gucken, vielleicht ist ja auch nur ein "Wackelkontakt" in der Stromversorgung/zuleitung drinnen und die Sektoren noch in Ordnung.


 
Richtig,  ich würde alles wichtige runterkopieren. 

Danach würde ich aber empfehlen, die Platte vorsichtshalber auszutauschen ...   besser wird sie nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Und vielleicht nochmal prüfen, ob das ein Schaden vom Netzteil ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Und vielleicht nochmal prüfen, ob das ein Schaden vom Netzteil ist.


 Wie meinst du das?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Ob es nicht auch wie die Grafikkarte ersetzt werden sollte, erdt recht, wenn eine Datenrettung dazukommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ob es nicht auch wie die Grafikkarte ersetzt werden sollte, erdt recht, wenn eine Datenrettung dazukommt.


 
So wie es aussieht,  kann man die Daten ja noch retten.  Somit ist der wirklich interessante Teil ja nicht mehr wichtig.  
Wegen der Festplatte ...  nunja, ich würde mal fragen.   (Sind aber zum Glück Peanuts im Vergleich zu einer Datenrettung  )


----------



## sani1008 (4. Juli 2014)

Also, alles kopieren geht schon mal  nicht weil ich nicht auf alle Ordner zugreifen kann. Ich versuche jetzt mal das auf das ich zugreifen kann zu sichern.

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Ja, Festplatte ginge noch aus eigener Tasche, Datenrettung wird schnell hoch dreistellig


----------



## JPW (4. Juli 2014)

Also wenn es sensible Daten waren, dann sollte man ja eh Backups haben. 
Ich würde nicht von Enermax erwarten, dass sie eine Datenrettung bezahlen, höchstens die Platte...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

Versuch die Platte doch mal per USB Adapter anzuschließen und dann zu Sichern (Aber nicht mit dem Windows gedönse, eher TeraCopy oder so)


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2014)

Testdisk jhat sich da bewährt.

Es hatm ich übrigens gewundert das die HDD das überlebt hatten, weil die nromalerweise immer zuerst drauf gehen


----------



## sani1008 (15. August 2014)

So, habe mittlerweile alle Daten retten können. Habe leider immer noch  kein Feedback von Enermax werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten.
Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2014)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten von deiner Seite aus?


----------



## Atent123 (2. Januar 2015)

Baut Enermax das Platinmax jetzt eigentlich selbst?
Ich dachte die lassen bei CWT bauen ?
Ist das Ding eigentlich Grupenreguliert ?


----------



## eXquisite (2. Januar 2015)

> Baut Enermax das Platinmax jetzt eigentlich selbst?


Wo denn bitteschön? Die haben ALLE Fabriken verkauft und leben nur noch vom Namen.


> Ich dachte die lassen bei CWT bauen ?


Tun se auch.


> Ist das Ding eigentlich Grupenreguliert ?


Nein: http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/5_intmain.jpg


----------



## Atent123 (2. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Wo denn bitteschön? Die haben ALLE Fabriken verkauft und leben nur noch vom Namen.
> 
> Tun se auch.
> 
> Nein: http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/images/49821/5_intmain.jpg



Wo kann man eigentlich nachlesen wo die einzelnen Netzteil Labels Produzieren ?


----------



## eXquisite (2. Januar 2015)

> Wo kann man eigentlich nachlesen wo die einzelnen Netzteil Labels Produzieren ?



Auf der Platine des Netzteils bzw. hier: PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX


----------



## Atent123 (2. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Auf der Platine des Netzteils bzw. hier: PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX



Scheint nicht mehr aktuell zu sein laut der Liste fertigt Enermax noch selbst.


----------



## sani1008 (2. Januar 2015)

Nein, ich weiss leider auch noch nichts neues. Hätte gerne gewusst wo der Fehler lag.
Grüßen


----------



## eXquisite (2. Januar 2015)

Auf der Gamescom meinte Benjamin von Enermax nur trocken zu mir und _Chiller_ das sich das Netzteil samt einem Kurzschluss wieder eingeschaltet hat und das mehrmals.


----------



## Dgx (2. Januar 2015)

Hat sich das NT denn von alleine wieder eingeschaltete?


----------



## eXquisite (2. Januar 2015)

> Hat sich das NT denn von alleine wieder eingeschaltete?


Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest und man dem TE glauben schenken darf ja.


----------



## Dgx (2. Januar 2015)

Ah ok, hab den Theard nur überflogen.


----------



## -sori- (2. Januar 2015)

Gabs auf tomshardware nicht noch eine Aktuelle Liste?
Würds dir ja raussuchen, bin aber nur per tapatalk on


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2015)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Auf der Gamescom meinte Benjamin von Enermax nur trocken zu mir und _Chiller_ das sich das Netzteil samt einem Kurzschluss wieder eingeschaltet hat und das mehrmals.


Told you so...
Das ist etwas, was ich bei meinem Exemplar beobachten konnte. Seit dem hab ichs auch nicht weiter genutzt...

Aber man wollte mir nicht glauben und hat sich auch nicht bemühlt, mein Platimax Exemplar zu bekommen...


----------



## Dgx (2. Januar 2015)

Stefan, kann man diesen Test den der TE gemacht hat machen ohne das was kaputt geht? Oder verliere ich dann die Garantie? Bin jetzt nämlich  echt unsicher was mein Platiamx angeht. 
Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2015)

Einfach das Netzteil ausbauen, brücken (grün und schwarz am ATX Stecker) und dann alles mal kurz schließen.

Aber Achtung: 
Das ist NICHT GESUND für das Netzteil!!!


----------



## Atent123 (2. Januar 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einfach das Netzteil ausbauen, brücken (grün und schwarz am ATX Stecker) und dann alles mal kurz schließen.
> 
> Aber Achtung:
> Das ist NICHT GESUND für das Netzteil!!!



Ich muss mein Netzteil für die Wakü auch kurzschließen damit das Ding ohne Hardware startet glaubt ihr mein DPP 10 750 Watt bekommt davon einen Schaden ?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Netzteil für die Wakü auch kurzschließen damit das Ding ohne Hardware startet glaubt ihr mein DPP 10 750 Watt bekommt davon einen Schaden ?



Erklär uns lieber mal, wieso du eine Wasserkühlung brauchst die keine Hardware zum Kühlen hat?


----------



## OutOfMemory (2. Januar 2015)

Enermax sollte doch mittlerweile wohl mal herrausgefunden haben was die Ursache war oder ?


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Erklär uns lieber mal, wieso du eine Wasserkühlung brauchst die keine Hardware zum Kühlen hat?



Er schließt das Netzteil zum befüllen des Wasserkühlungskreislaufs kurz.
So das nur die Pumpe läuft, Mainboard und somit auch die CPU und Grafikkarte aus bleiben. Evtl. auch SSD/HDD.

Ich mache das auch so. Nur das ich dafür ein altes Netzteil nehme, das ich in nem Rechner nichtmal mehr verbauen würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2015)

Achso ...    Ja dafür kann man es einfach kurzschließen.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Januar 2015)

Ihr redet von unterschiedlichem “kurzschließen“ das was hier in Thread das Problem war und nicht passieren sollte und das Netzteil beschädigt ist ein richtiger Kurzschluss von den 12/5/3,3V des Netzteiles mit Masse, dabei wird mächtig Energie frei und es kann auch mal funken (ist im Prinzip das selbe wie schweißen).
Dabei sollte das Netzteil abschalten (hat es hier nicht deshalb gibt es den Thread ja).

Was ihr jetzt meint ist am Netzteil die zwei Kontakte im 24 Pin Stecker Brücken, sodass das Netzteil ohne Mainboard läuft. 
(Das ist nichts anderes als das was das Mainboards beim starten auch macht, wenn das schädlich ist dann nur weil an Netzteil dann eventuell nicht genug Last angeschlossen ist, sollte bei neuen Netzteilen und mit einer Last, z.B. in deinem Fall die Pumpe, gar kein Problem sein.)


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2015)

Mir ist klar worum es hier geht, wo ist das Problem?  Seine Frage passt zwar nicht direkt zum Thread, aber der ist ja eh schon durch ...  insofern habe ich ihm seine Frage trotzdem hier beantwortet.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Januar 2015)

Wollte nur klarstellen  das er sich keine Sorgen machen muss, weil es etwas komplett anderes ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Netzteil für die Wakü auch kurzschließen damit das Ding ohne Hardware startet glaubt ihr mein DPP 10 750 Watt bekommt davon einen Schaden ?



Was schießt du wieso kurz?


----------



## eXquisite (2. Januar 2015)

Er brückt den grünen ATX um Strom für die WaKü Pumpe zu haben, ohne das ein Mainboard laufen muss.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2015)

Dafür gibt es Molex Netzteile.


----------



## eXquisite (2. Januar 2015)

Warum sowas anschaffen wenn man die Pumpe vielleicht ne Viertel Stunde testet + befüllt?


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar worum es hier geht, wo ist das Problem?  Seine Frage passt zwar nicht direkt zum Thread, aber der ist ja eh schon durch ...  insofern habe ich ihm seine Frage trotzdem hier beantwortet.



Naja, als durch würde ich das Thema nicht bezeichnen, mich würde immernoch sehr interessieren wie es dazu gekommen ist, was die Ursache im Netzteil selbst war.
Aber da kann man wohl ewig drauf warten.


----------



## Nickles (5. Januar 2015)

Du machst mir Angst denn bei mir arbeiten in 2 PCs Enermax NTs 
Allerdings ist das eine 5 Jahre, das andere 2.5 Jahre alt.
So sollte ich doch noch die hochwertigen am laufen haben richtig?


----------



## Enermax-Support (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten auf die Frage nach der Ursache für den Ausfall der Schutzschaltung bereits in unserem Supportforum geantwortet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/enermax/365041-enermax-platimax.html.



Enermax-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Dgx,
> 
> im Detail kann ich dir das nicht wiedergeben, dazu bin ich zu wenig Techniker. Bei dem Netzteil des Kunden stimmte etwas mit der Toleranz einer Komponenten innerhalb der Sicherungsschaltung nicht, so dass sie nicht sachgemäß auf das Kurzschlussscenario reagiert hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2015)

Da der Auslöser für den Thread mittlerweile sieben Monate zurückliegt, der Threadersteller zusammen mit dem Hersteller eine Lösung gefunden und sich nach August nur noch ein Mal gemeldet hat und es hier mittlerweile eher um das Kurzschließen von Netzteilen geht, wird der Thread geschlossen. Sofern Bedarf besteht, über Platimax-Netzteile oder das Kurzschließen zu Prüfungszwecken zu diskutieren, kann ein neuer (Sammel-)Thread genau dafür eröffnet werden.


----------

